# War Sakura vs War Choji



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 18, 2017)

Combatants: Title.

Location: Tenpenchii Crater 

Killing Intent.

Distance 30 M.

Clash of the titans!!


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Oct 18, 2017)

choji wins w/ killing intent

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gohara (Oct 19, 2017)

New power up Sakura > Chouji > pre power up Sakura in my opinion.


----------



## Ultrafragor (Oct 19, 2017)

She wins with yin seal.

Loses mid diff without it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Oct 19, 2017)

Sakura punches Choji and turns him into red mist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 19, 2017)

Sakura vaporizes him. Anyone who says otherwise is admitting that

Choji>Tsunade
and I'm sure even Kishi would slap you for believing such.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mithos (Oct 19, 2017)

Sakura greatly overpowers him with her chakra-enhanced Heruclean strength. This does no bode well for Chouji, who relies on growing in size (becoming a bigger target) and crushing/overpowering his opponent.

Additionally, Chouji has no answer to Katsuyu. His fighting style cannot significantly harm her, and if he increases his size he's making himself less agile and therefore much more vulnerable to Katsuyu's acid.

Sakura wins, moderate difficulty at most.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 19, 2017)

Sakura turns chouji to pink mist
He gets that  kakazu treatment even harder 



She can  and disbalance chouji to get an opening 

Don't think katsuyu would be needed but sakura still has that in any case 

Sakura is above any konoha 11 by far except Naruto after she got her seal

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Sakura stomps with ease. Choji isn't Kage level like Sakura is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Oct 20, 2017)

Choji is high Jonin level at best..war arc Sakura, who is like low Kage level, would easily thrash him


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Sakura stomps with ease. Choji isn't Kage level like Sakura is.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chunin






RahulPK04 said:


> Choji is high Jonin level at best..war arc Sakura, who is like low Kage level, would easily thrash him




*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Chunin

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chunin


Is BSM Naruto also genin level?


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Is BSM Naruto also genin level?



I just helping you guys out here we wan't to make sure to get the real winner of this fight. right? making claims that ninjas are kage level when they don't have any claims of the sort.

example who was claimed to be kage level. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ameyuri
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you know what she was claimed to do
*Spoiler*: __ 



Beat 100 chunin











*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Sakura wins his Choji can't killer or stop her.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I just helping you guys out here we wan't to make sure to get the real winner of this fight. right? making claims that ninjas are kage level when they don't have any claims of the sort.
> 
> example who was claimed to be kage level.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Are you implying that Sakura is not Kage level?


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Are you implying that Sakura is not Kage level?



I want to see where the feat was stated.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I want to see where the feat was stated.


 


You don't need statements when you have feats.

Besides, no one is going to say "*character* is kage level" in narutouniverse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> You don't need statements when you have feats.
> 
> Besides, no one is going to say "*character* is kage level" in narutouniverse



So she can punch people I see no claim of someone being Kage level or a Kage canidate or on par with a kage. So she is def choji level 
*Spoiler*: __ 



chunin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I just helping you guys out here we wan't to make sure to get the real winner of this fight. right? making claims that ninjas are kage level when they don't have any claims of the sort.
> 
> example who was claimed to be kage level.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Why would Sakura have to be outright stated to be Kage level? Don't you just understand that from looking at her feats?

• Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.
• Mastered Byakago; a Kage level technique.
• Punches at the same level as Tsunade, which is superior to A4 and A3 who are both kages.
• Can summon a Kage level boss summon.
• Landed a punch on Kaguya; a god tier.
• dodged Kaguya's chakra arm which was stated to be quick by a god tier.
• fueled Obito's dimensional Kamui while tired.

And that's literally like 7 of her 10 feats during the War Arc, what more do you want?

She has other feats like avoiding Sasori's massive scale puppet attacks and that dude is definitely Kage level.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> So she can punch people I see no claim of someone being Kage level or a Kage canidate or on par with a kage. So she is def choji level
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


You could've at least said Jonin wtf 

Chunin? Heck even BoS Sakura was considered High Chunin to Low Jonin by a lot of people.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Why would Sakura have to be outright stated to be Kage level? Don't you just understand that from looking at her feats?
> 
> • Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.
> • Mastered Byakago; a Kage level technique.
> ...



Because the Swordsmen of the Mist are stated to be kage level IE are kage level. Sakura was chunin untill boruto, you are claiming something that is false and it will make the forms make more sense if everyone was on the same page about these topics.

_"The youngest I've seen reference to was Kakashi. He was a chunin at 6, a *jonin* at 10,  Kakashi is the 6th Hokage, So we know who is kage level based on using Kakashi as a base line.  _

_Example 2 *Itachi*, on the other hand, became a chunin at 10 and became a Captain of ANBU Black Ops at 13. He's still pretty amazing, but Kakashi was younger_."

So Itachi and Kakashi are Kage level. based on showings and one being kage. and how they have higher showing then Sakura and Choji 

Sakura however did not become a Jonin till she was about 33 in boruto we don't know the day she did but we know the 15 years it took.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Because the Swordsmen of the Mist are stated to be kage level IE are kage level. Sakura was chunin untill boruto, you are claiming something that is false and it will make the forms make more sense if everyone was on the same page about these topics.
> 
> _"The youngest I've seen reference to was Kakashi. He was a chunin at 6, a *jonin* at 10,  Kakashi is the 6th Hokage, So we know who is kage level based on using Kakashi as a base line.  _
> 
> ...


She became Jonin at the age of 19


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Because the Swordsmen of the Mist are stated to be kage level IE are kage level. Sakura was chunin untill boruto, you are claiming something that is false and it will make the forms make more sense if everyone was on the same page about these topics.
> 
> _"The youngest I've seen reference to was Kakashi. He was a chunin at 6, a *jonin* at 10,  Kakashi is the 6th Hokage, So we know who is kage level based on using Kakashi as a base line.  _
> 
> ...



This is complete rubbish. The circumstances of Naruto didn't allow Sakura to go through the exams to become anything above a Chunin as a literal war was going on. Let me ask you again, is BSM Naruto genin level just because that's his rank? What about EMS Sasuke? What about Sage Kabuto? Now you can see why looking at rank only and ignoring actual feats and statements is illogical. 

She also became a Jounin shortly after the war and not in her thirties; and even then you have to look at the circumstances after the war. Doubt anybody was rushing to hold the chunin exams after an entire war and the Juubi blowing literal cities up from a far lol. They clearly were more focused on reconstruction then exams and promotions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Veracity said:


> This is complete rubbish. The circumstances of Naruto didn't allow Sakura to go through the exams to become anything above a Chunin as a literal war was going on. Let me ask you again, is BSM Naruto genin level just because that's his rank? What about EMS Sasuke? What about Sage Kabuto? Now you can see why looking at rank only and ignoring actual feats and statements is illogical.
> 
> She also became a Jounin shortly after the war and not in her thirties; and even then you have to look at the circumstances after the war. Doubt anybody was rushing to hold the chunin exams after an entire war and the Juubi blowing literal cities up from a far lol. They clearly were more focused on reconstruction then exams and promotions.



So you claim Sakura is Kage level based on punching some fodder. and I claim Kakashi and Itachi are Kage level based on Soloing 7 Kage level ninjas and taking out Kabuto the leader of the Edo Tensei forces ending the war and one of them being a kage.

Sakura can punch all the fodder she wants but she is not going to put a dent into the war effort. Itachi and Kakashi single handed won the war.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura is useless, she only healed Kakashi after he took out Obito and then fought all the tailed beast with susano, any healing ninja could have done that





*Spoiler*: __ 



Even Naruto Solo'ed the Raikage, Darui took out the two dudes who killed the 2nd Hokage, Garra and Onoki took out Rasa and Gengetsu






AdamWiz said:


> She became Jonin at the age of 19



Nice Kakashi and Itachi did it like 10 years before her.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> So you claim Sakura is Kage level based on punching some fodder. and I claim Kakashi and Itachi are Kage level based on Soloing 7 Kage level ninjas and taking out Kabuto the leader of the Edo Tensei forces ending the war.


Why are you talking about Itachi and Kakashi? First of all, we never said that Sakura is High Kage level.

Second, the gap between Kakashi and Sakura disappeared when Sakura became a Jonin and when Kakashi lost his sharingan.

And those Juubi clones are very durable yet Sakura defeated dozens of them with a single hit to the ground.

And we're not even talking about her haxx regeneration, her boss summon, her reflexes, her chakra scalpel , her stamina and enormous chakra reserves (Byakogou).


Nerosmoke said:


> Sakura can punch all the fodder she wants but she is not going to put a dent into the war effort. Itachi and Kakashi single handed won the war.
> 
> *Spoiler*: Sakura is useless, she only healed Kakashi after he took out Obito and then fought all the tailed beast with susano, any healing ninja could have done that


Oh, the usual "Sakura is useless" argument which has already been disproven numerous times.

So, Sakura summoning Katsuyu and healing thousands of shinobi at the same time using remote healing was "little effort"? Figuring out White Zetsu's secret? Her performing CPR on Naruto? Saving Sasuke from one of Kaguya's dimensions? Punching Kaguya? Healing Naruto & Sasuke after their final battle?

She did all of that at the age of 17, which is the most impressive thing any kunoichi did in my opinion.
You're just like the rest of those bandwagon riders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Why are you talking about Itachi and Kakashi? First of all, we never said that Sakura is High Kage level.



No one ever said she was kage level. that is my point like Kakashi was said to be a canidate for being hokage when he was 14 it should be noted Kakashi was a hero of the 3th great ninja war when before Sakura was even born.



AdamWiz said:


> Second, the gap between Kakashi and Sakura disappeared when Sakura became a Jonin and when Kakashi lost his sharingan.



I see no proof of this.



AdamWiz said:


> And those Juubi clones are very durable yet Sakura defeated dozens of them with a single hit to the ground.



All fodder and Itachi solo took out the leader of the enemy forces. Naruto, Kakashi and Itachi was all that was needed to win the war.



AdamWiz said:


> And we're not even talking about her haxx regeneration, her boss summon, her reflexes, her chakra scalpel , her stamina and enormous chakra reserves (Byakogou).



Good for healing people not good for soloing the 4th great ninja war. like Kakashi, Naruto and Itachi, even tsunade was fodder before madera. Someone Naruto and Itachi could have tag teamed go make the thread.



AdamWiz said:


> Oh, the usual "Sakura is useless" argument which has already been disproven numerous times.


 I don't think it was ever debunked.



AdamWiz said:


> So, Sakura summoning Katsuyu and healing thousands of shinobi at the same time using remote healing was "little effort"? Figuring out White Zetsu's secret? Her performing CPR on Naruto? Saving Sasuke from one of Kaguya's dimensions? Punching Kaguya? Healing Naruto & Sasuke after their final battle?


 She is good at healing people but any healing ninja could have done the same as Shiuze or kabuto are both medics.



AdamWiz said:


> She did all of that at the age of 17, which is the most impressive thing any kunoichi did in my opinion.



Jaraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade all had summons in there teens in the 2nd great ninja war. and fought ninjas like Hanzo of the salamander who was so strong his village was able to stand up the 3 great nations. of fire earth and wind.



AdamWiz said:


> You're just like the rest of those bandwagon riders.



Bro this is not about Sakura vs Itachi and Kakashi if you want to have that convo them make a tread and send me a link. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi solos


 I am not a bandwagon rider I was the 1st to brake the news of the Mist Swordsmen being kage level. or AO tanking the 10 tails blast and being a robot with momoshiki powers. if anything I have a long way to go to get the word out with some others on reddit and other sites.

Sakura beat some fodder clones impressive for fodder but Kakashi and Itachi are on the next level of taking out leaders and other kages. Sakura is at best a healer who healed Kakashi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> example who was claimed to be kage level. *Spoiler*: Ameyuri *Spoiler*: Did you know what she was claimed to do *Spoiler*: Beat 100 chunin


Wait, are you using filler again?

OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Wait, are you using filler again?
> 
> OUTRAGEOUS!



Bro it's cannon. stop with the flaiming. the Swordsmen have a shit ton of new kage feats and retcons

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Bro it's cannon. stop with the flaiming. the Swordsmen have a shit ton of new kage feats and retcons


So, when you use the anime filler it's canon, but when someone else tries to do so
you get mad?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Hussain said:


> So, when you use the anime filler it's canon, but when someone else tries to do so
> you get mad?



You are posting now because you are the one with the problem here. your post was. 



Hussain said:


> Wait, are you using filler again?
> 
> OUTRAGEOUS!



It is clear you are the one with the problem here.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> You are posting now because you are the one with the problem here. your post was.
> 
> 
> 
> It is clear you are the one with the problem here.



How am I the one with the problem here? 
I am just pointing out the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Hussain said:


> How am I the one with the problem here?
> I am just pointing out the hypocrisy.



You are trying to claim someone has a hypocrie, when in all of the threads you have been the one with the problem. 

You are just a troll. The filler is bad and has parts that have been retconed into canon.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> So you claim Sakura is Kage level based on punching some fodder. and I claim Kakashi and Itachi are Kage level based on Soloing 7 Kage level ninjas and taking out Kabuto the leader of the Edo Tensei forces ending the war and one of them being a kage.
> 
> Sakura can punch all the fodder she wants but she is not going to put a dent into the war effort. Itachi and Kakashi single handed won the war.
> 
> ...


This is troll level like I can't even.

Kakashi and Itachi are Kage level. Nobody claimed otherwise. Don't even know why a comparison is being made. 

No. Sakura being *equal if not better* than Tsunade with CES makes her striking strength superior to other kages like Ay and his father. And I also guessed you missed all these other factors that make her Kage level:

• Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.
• Mastered Byakago; a Kage level technique.
• Punches at the same level as Tsunade, which is superior to A4 and A3 who are both kages.
• Can summon a Kage level boss summon.
• Landed a punch on Kaguya; a god tier.
• dodged Kaguya's chakra arm which was stated to be quick by a god tier.
• fueled Obito's dimensional Kamui while tired.

Sooo what are you even arguing against at this point?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Veracity said:


> This is troll level like I can't even.
> 
> Kakashi and Itachi are Kage level. Nobody claimed otherwise. Don't even know why a comparison is being made.
> 
> ...



Because the Swordsmen of the Mist are stated to be kage level IE are kage level. Sakura was chunin untill boruto, you are claiming something that is false and it will make the forms make more sense if everyone was on the same page about these topics.

_"The youngest I've seen reference to was Kakashi. He was a chunin at 6, a *jonin* at 10, Kakashi is the 6th Hokage, So we know who is kage level based on using Kakashi as a base line. _

_Example 2 *Itachi*, on the other hand, became a chunin at 10 and became a Captain of ANBU Black Ops at 13. He's still pretty amazing, but Kakashi was younger_."

So Itachi and Kakashi are Kage level. based on showings and one being kage. and how they have higher showing then Sakura and Choji

Sakura however did not become a Jonin till she was about 33 in boruto we don't know the day she did but we know the 15 years it took.

That the claims that Sakura was Kage level based on hitting some fodder. when she is chunin fodder to real Kage tiers. if you really want to go into detail about Sakura vs Tsunade then you should make a thread. 

Choji is also a chunin.  

This is the truth.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 20, 2017)

Add this one to the list, it seems like we have another troll lmao


Nerosmoke said:


> No one ever said she was kage level. that is my point like Kakashi was said to be a canidate for being hokage when he was 14 it should be noted Kakashi was a hero of the 3th great ninja war when before Sakura was even born.


No one inverse would call some "Kage level". I mean, according to your logic, Orochimaru and Sasuke are not Kage level either since they:
1) Never were candidates for Hokage
2) Never were called Kages.

And Sakura is one of the heroes of the 4th Great Ninja War, what's your point?


Nerosmoke said:


> I see no proof of this.


It seems like you don't know what feats are.

What is a feat?
a feat is an achievement that requires great courage, skill, or strength.
*synonyms:* achievement · accomplishment · attainment

 this is what we call a speed feat.
And this? we call this a... you guessed it! A strength feat.
 A taijutsu feat.

And all of these feats cannot be accomplished by normal ninja. In fact, the second one is important because if you look closely, Sakura barely even touched the debris and still annihilated the debris.

It's not delusional to think that Adult Sakura = Boruto Era Kakashi.


Nerosmoke said:


> All fodder and Itachi solo took out the leader of the enemy forces. Naruto, Kakashi and Itachi was all that was needed to win the war.


Again, why are you mentioning Itachi and Kakashi?
Sakura was also needed during the Kaguya fight, since Naruto and Kakashi were not able to assist Obito to rescue Sasuke from Kaguya's dimension.

You're calling this a fodder feat, even though it cannot be accomplished by anyone below Kage tier.. heck, even Kakashi can't reach this level of destruction (Pre-Double MS asspull).



Nerosmoke said:


> Good for healing people not good for soloing the 4th great ninja war. like Kakashi, Naruto and Itachi, even tsunade was fodder before madera. Someone Naruto and Itachi could have tag teamed go make the thread.


She's skilled in both combat AND healing. Why do you think she got 5/5 in taijutsu as an Adult? She can beat today's Five Kage except for Gaara and Naruto.


Nerosmoke said:


> I don't think it was ever debunked.


I just debunked it.



Nerosmoke said:


> She is good at healing people but any healing ninja could have done the same as Shiuze or kabuto are both medics.


"Any healing ninja could've done the same"
No, they couldn't. No one can summon a giant slug and heal hundreds of shinobi at the same time using remote healing.

Stop acting like Sakura uses some regular medical ninjutsu, the girl literally has an S-rank medical ninjutsu under her belt.


Nerosmoke said:


> Jaraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade all had summons in there teens in the 2nd great ninja war. and fought ninjas like Hanzo of the salamander who was so strong his village was able to stand up the 3 great nations. of fire earth and wind.


And Sakura was able to summon Katsuyu at the age of 17 and fought aliens alongside her teammates. Kappa


Nerosmoke said:


> Bro this is not about Sakura vs Itachi and Kakashi if you want to have that convo them make a tread and send me a link. *Spoiler*: Itachi solos I am not a bandwagon rider I was the 1st to brake the news of the Mist Swordsmen being kage level. or AO tanking the 10 tails blast and being a robot with momoshiki powers. if anything I have a long way to go to get the word out with some others on reddit and other sites.
> 
> Sakura beat some fodder clones impressive for fodder but Kakashi and Itachi are on the next level of taking out leaders and other kages. Sakura is at best a healer who healed Kakashi.


Itachi is High Kage. Sakura is Mid Kage.

No one is saying that Sakura > Itachi. In fact, he wasn't even mentioned here. According to your logic, Kakashi is also not Kage level since Itachi beat him quite easily lol.


Nerosmoke said:


> Sakura however did not become a Jonin till she was about 33 in boruto we don't know the day she did but we know the 15 years it took.


You need to do some research before you talk bullshit. In case you didn't know, Sakura was already a Jonin at the age of 19, In The Last: Naruto The Movie to be exact.

It didn't take 15 years, it took somewhere around 3 years.

OT: Sakura wins mid diff with CES only, low diff if she decides to use ninjutsu.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Senzumaki (Oct 20, 2017)

She wins with no difficulty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Because the Swordsmen of the Mist are stated to be kage level IE are kage level. Sakura was chunin untill boruto, you are claiming something that is false and it will make the forms make more sense if everyone was on the same page about these topics.
> 
> _"The youngest I've seen reference to was Kakashi. He was a chunin at 6, a *jonin* at 10, Kakashi is the 6th Hokage, So we know who is kage level based on using Kakashi as a base line. _
> 
> ...



So again, you basically ignored all the examples and logic posted prior and literally copied and pasted the exact same post claiming that A) Itachi/Kakashi and the swordsman are Kage like that's relevant in any sense and B) Sakura's rank being chunin means she's stuck at that level despite the fact that Naruto, Sasuke and Kabuto were all genin in the war. Which you ignored on two different occasions. Okkkk


----------



## Mithos (Oct 20, 2017)

@Nerosmoke

It was emphasized that by awakening Byakugou, Sakura inherited the power of a Sannin and Hokage (Chapter 632, pp. 14-15).

That is obviously Kage level. In fact, that's the most explicit statement possible besides having a Kage title.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Veracity said:


> So again, you basically ignored all the examples and logic posted prior and literally copied and pasted the exact same post claiming that A) Itachi/Kakashi and the swordsman are Kage like that's relevant in any sense and B) Sakura's rank being chunin means she's stuck at that level despite the fact that Naruto, Sasuke and Kabuto were all genin in the war. Which you ignored on two different occasions. Okkkk



You copyed the same post before. Kakashi was able to stop Danzo from killing the 3rd Hokage what did Sakura ever do that was on that level.

Sasuke was not a genin he was a S class wanted criminal. he was no longer a Ninja just like when Naruto took Boruto's head band.




Mithos said:


> @Nerosmoke
> 
> It was emphasized that by awakening Byakugou, Sakura inherited the power of a Sannin and Hokage (Chapter 632, pp. 14-15).
> 
> That is obviously Kage level. In fact, that's the most explicit statement possible besides having a Kage title.



Tsunade was a Hero of the 2nd great ninja war. and what did Sakura do again?


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> You copyed the same post before. Kakashi was able to stop Danzo from killing the 3rd Hokage what did Sakura ever do that was on that level.
> 
> Sasuke was not a genin he was a S class wanted criminal. he was no longer a Ninja just like when Naruto took Boruto's head band.



Because you have failed to refute the fact that I have given you 7 Kage level feats for Sakura.

Why does Sakura have to be at the level of Kakashi to be a Kage? Like where did that even come from? And when did Kakashi even do what you are claiming?

Doesn't change the fact that he only attained genin status and that's all that really matters by your logic. That doesn't also bring up Naruto or Kabuto's rank.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Because you have failed to refute the fact that I have given you 7 Kage level feats for Sakura.
> 
> Why does Sakura have to be at the level of Kakashi to be a Kage? Like where did that even come from? And when did Kakashi even do what you are claiming?
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that he only attained genin status and that's all that really matters by your logic. That doesn't also bring up Naruto or Kabuto's rank.



So punching rocks and fodder is kage level? Kakashi was 10 years old taking out fodder grown adults in the 3rd great ninja war fought Itachi, Obito, Orochimaru and Danzo's Root agents when trying to stop the Assasination of the 3th Hokage and all before Sakura ever won a single fight. 

Naruto latter became the 7th Hokage what did Sakura become? a mom?


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 20, 2017)

I actually really like choji & feel like he's usually underestimated..but he can't win here..he faces a far superior opponent..
Even with his flight,she's too fast for him
She has the greatest striking strenght among shinobi..and in the anime,choji already admitted inferiority in terms of power,in their retake of the chunin exams..and that sakura was suppressed..so while they both got stronger from there sakura took more leaps forward.
Sakura'd kill him


----------



## Mithos (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Tsunade was a Hero of the 2nd great ninja war. and what did Sakura do again?




Helped heal the Shinobi Alliance and allow them to fight against the God Tree by summoning 10% of Katsuyu with Tsunade;
Saved Naruto's life by performing extreme CPR;
Boosted Obito's Kamui so they could travel to far away dimensions and regroup with Sasuke;
Participated in the team attack that ultimately sealed Kaguya, the strongest being in the Narutoverse.
She was stated to have inherited the power of Kage, and she _also _became a hero of the 4th Great Ninja War.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I actually really like choji & feel like he's usually underestimated..but he can't win here..he faces a far superior opponent..
> Even with his flight,she's too fast for him
> She has the greatest striking strenght among shinobi..and in the anime,choji already admitted inferiority in terms of power,in their retake of the chunin exams..and that sakura was suppressed..so while they both got stronger from there sakura took more leaps forward.
> Sakura'd kill him



I am sure he is under rated. but that does not change the fact he is a chunin and fodder to any real kage. some of the claims being made are outrageus and someone has to say something.

Being a Jonin or even Ninja is not about about taking out fodder it is about carrying out your mission. as said before Kakashi when he took the exams as a 10 year old boy would have recked everyone from Naruto's gen at once, even Choji and Sakura who at best lost to a tie and the other was 1 shoted. The Sound Ninja Dosu was closer to Jonin then both of them was up till the 4th GNW when they are like 16 or something and all they did was take out fodder with the help of other fodder. and by that point Kakashi was a canidate for being Hokage.

if any one of them was kage level why did they wait to show it for so long?


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Mithos said:


> Helped heal the Shinobi Alliance and allow them to fight against the God Tree by summoning 10% of Katsuyu with Tsunade;
> Saved Naruto's life by performing extreme CPR;
> Boosted Obito's Kamui so they could travel to far away dimensions and regroup with Sasuke;
> Participated in the team attack that ultimately sealed Kaguya, the strongest being in the Narutoverse.
> She was stated to have inherited the power of Kage, and she _also _became a hero of the 4th Great Ninja War.



If she was such a kage then where was she when Pain destoryed the leaf? As I remimber Kakashi and Naruto was the only ones to really fight pain. Hinata and others helped but no much.

Shizune could have done any of the things sakura did and so could any other med ninja.

You want to know who else fought pain? Itachi.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> If she was such a kage then where was she when Pain destoryed the leaf? As I remimber Kakashi and Naruto was the only ones to really fight pain. Hinata and others helped but no much.
> 
> Shizune could have done any of the things sakura did and so could any other med ninja.
> 
> You want to know who else fought pain? Itachi.


I normally planned to give my opinion and go in threads now but..i guess i have to reply this..

1) pein arc sakura wasn't kage level,she was high chunin to low jonin at best,why? cuz she was heavily suppressed by creation of byakugo..ordinarily as shown in the anime the effects were so adverse that she was literally rendered a vegetable and banned from shinobi & medic duties by tsunade..until completion of the seal..but due to sakura's talent,she was able to find a way so she not completely useless until then..and it was during this she fought sasori,one shot a large pein summon,and serve as a protection for the clinic during his attack while healing everyone there.
And no no ordinary medic can mimic what sakura does...while medical jutsu isn't as flashy as combat based ninjutsu it follows the same rules and has levels to it..sakura b4 the war,was already mirroring her master medical ninjutsu wise,so that points a no no.
Kakashi fought pein and lost,naruto fought pein and would've lost(without kyuubi),hinata..didn't even fight him but got bullied...sakura healing tons of civillians and protecting the injured is equal if not better than fighting and loosing.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> So punching rocks and fodder is kage level? Kakashi was 10 years old taking out fodder grown adults in the 3rd great ninja war fought Itachi, Obito, Orochimaru and Danzo's Root agents when trying to stop the Assasination of the 3th Hokage and all before Sakura ever won a single fight.
> 
> Naruto latter became the 7th Hokage what did Sakura become? a mom?



No. Like I've said for the *third time* now, having striking ability above two Kage like A4/A3 along with having three Kage level techniques up her sleeve makes her Kage level...

And for some odd reason you are attempting to compare the ages at which characters pulled off accomplishments as if that has anything to do with *16-17 year old Sakura being Kage level.* You're pulling at straws at this point. Sakura has Kage level feats by the time of the war Arc. Just draw a line and get over it. It's not even deep. 

Yeah and Kabuto, a man who attained Sage status and was pivotal to an entire war, went on to lead a damn orphanage. Sakura being a mom is irrelevant when she had Kage level feats as a teenager.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 20, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> I normally planned to give my opinion and go in threads now but..i guess i have to reply this..
> 
> 1) pein arc sakura wasn't kage level,she was high chunin to low jonin at best,why? cuz she was heavily suppressed by creation of byakugo..ordinarily as shown in the anime the effects were so adverse that she was literally rendered a vegetable and banned from shinobi & medic duties by tsunade..until completion of the seal..but due to sakura's talent,she was able to find a way so she not completely useless until then..and it was during this she fought sasori,one shot a large pein summon,and serve as a protection for the clinic during his attack while healing everyone there.
> And no no ordinary medic can mimic what sakura does...while medical jutsu isn't as flashy as combat based ninjutsu it follows the same rules and has levels to it..sakura b4 the war,was already mirroring her master medical ninjutsu wise,so that points a no no.
> Kakashi fought pein and lost,naruto fought pein and would've lost(without kyuubi),hinata..didn't even fight him but got bullied...sakura healing tons of civillians and protecting the injured is equal if not better than fighting and loosing.



1) Pein arc sakura was not kage level is all I needed here.

Also Cheyo beat sasori. with out cheyo sakura would have died from his posien.




Veracity said:


> No. Like I've said for the *third time* now, having striking ability above two Kage like A4/A3 along with having three Kage level techniques up her sleeve makes her Kage level...
> 
> And for some odd reason you are attempting to compare the ages at which characters pulled off accomplishments as if that has anything to do with *16-17 year old Sakura being Kage level.* You're pulling at straws at this point. Sakura has Kage level feats by the time of the war Arc. Just draw a line and get over it. It's not even deep.
> 
> Yeah and Kabuto, a man who attained Sage status and was pivotal to an entire war, went on to lead a damn orphanage. Sakura being a mom is irrelevant when she had Kage level feats as a teenager.



Kakashi has Kage level feats from the age of 6 forward and way more then Sakura ever did. and by the time she was 17 *Kakashi was the kage. *


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> 1) Pein arc sakura was not kage level is all I needed here.
> 
> Also Cheyo beat sasori. with out cheyo sakura would have died from his posien.
> 
> ...


How did chiyo beat sasori? Without sakura she wouldn't even get pass the first stage(hiruko)
and sakura was the one with the antidote so??

What kage level feats did kakashi have at age 6?
Kakashi was literally just warming the seat for naruto..tsunade didn't have to resign..she simply wanted to reward his efforts,he wasn't kage level when he became hokage..


----------



## Veracity (Oct 20, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> *Kakashi has Kage level feats from the age of 6 forward* and way more then Sakura ever did. and by the time she was 17 Kakashi was the kage*. *



Excuse me? 

And what does Kakashi being Kage have to do with you thinking Sakura isn't one? Like I don't understand the correlation there.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 21, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> And what does Kakashi being Kage have to do with you thinking Sakura isn't one? Like I don't understand the correlation there.



I get that you are butthurt about how Sakura is a chunin. and the Swordsmen of the Mist and Kakashi are Kage level 

Kakashi when he was 6 and itachi when he was 7 year old has Kage level feats. Sakura never had a kage feat.  


And please respond to anything I can said here. of the many times and examples I have given of Kakashi being the base line for all kages.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 21, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I get that you are butthurt about how Sakura is a chunin. and the Swordsmen of the Mist and Kakashi are Kage level
> 
> Kakashi when he was 6 and itachi when he was 7 year old has Kage level feats. Sakura never had a kage feat.
> 
> ...




You wanna quote me on exactly where I've stated that Kakashi and Itachi weren't Kage level? You keep pushing that narrative as if I care if they are Kage level or not. That still has nothing to do with Sakura being Kage level.

Repeating that Itachi and Kakashi were Kage at age 6/7( el oh el) doesn't do anything for your argument. Provide something, and no Itachi having Kage like reasoning doesn't make him Kage level. And no this also doesn't have anything to do with Sakura being a Kage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 21, 2017)

Speedyamell said:


> How did chiyo beat sasori? Without sakura she wouldn't even get pass the first stage(hiruko)
> and sakura was the one with the antidote so??
> 
> What kage level feats did kakashi have at age 6?
> Kakashi was literally just warming the seat for naruto..tsunade didn't have to resign..she simply wanted to reward his efforts,he wasn't kage level when he became hokage..



You think a chunin is kage level and think a Kage is not kage level. that is a clear problem here. You don't even know what a real kage is. and who had the knowlage of sasori posen?



Veracity said:


> You wanna quote me on exactly where I've stated that Kakashi and Itachi weren't Kage level? You keep pushing that narrative as if I care if they are Kage level or not. That still has nothing to do with Sakura being Kage level.
> 
> Repeating that Itachi and Kakashi were Kage at age 6/7( el oh el) doesn't do anything for your argument. Provide something, and no Itachi having Kage like reasoning doesn't make him Kage level. And no this also doesn't have anything to do with Sakura being a Kage.





Bro the 3th Hokage said Itachi was thinkng on the level of the Hokage at age 7. Sakura punched some fodder at age 17 I think there is a diferance betwine the claims we are making here about who is Kage "like kakashi" and who is chunin "Like Sakura.

I see no proof of Sakura ever being anything near kage level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 21, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> You think a chunin is kage level and think a Kage is not kage level. that is a clear problem here. You don't even know what a real kage is. and who had the knowlage of sasori posen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kakashi being a chunin at 6 means he was Kage level? That makes no sense. What sense do you make of that. There isn't any logic there at all. I don't understand how you even think of some of this stuff. Legit mind boggling. 

Itachi having wisdom of a Kage at 7 doesn't make him Kage level at all. You cannot stand up to a Kage just because you have the thinking capacity of one. I can name a lot of characters more intelligent than the Raikage despite being no where near his power.

Except Sakura did more than just " punch some fodder." Here's the list again though I assume you are going to ignore it and revert back to pointing out that Itachi/Kakashi are Kage level as if that has any thing to do with what's being said here or saying that Sakura just punches fodder ignoring everything said:

• Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.
• Mastered Byakago; a Kage level technique.
• Punches at the same level as Tsunade, which is superior to A4 and A3 who are both kages.
• Can summon a Kage level boss summon.
• Landed a punch on Kaguya; a god tier.
• dodged Kaguya's chakra arm which was stated to be quick by a god tier.
• fueled Obito's dimensional Kamui while tired.

At this point though clearly you're trolling and I'm really not going to waste more time on nonsensical arguments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 21, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Kakashi being a chunin at 6 means he was Kage level? That makes no sense. What sense do you make of that. There isn't any logic there at all. I don't understand how you even think of some of this stuff. Legit mind boggling.
> 
> Itachi having wisdom of a Kage at 7 doesn't make him Kage level at all. You cannot stand up to a Kage just because you have the thinking capacity of one. I can name a lot of characters more intelligent than the Raikage despite being no where near his power.
> 
> ...



In what sense does Chunin Sakura punching fodder make her kage level?

Kakashi has over 100 ninjutsu and could copy any jutsutsu Sakura she has
Kakashi landed more then one punch on a god tier talking out all the tailed beast combied

You keep posting the same thing over and over again. 

It is clear you can't read the text on comic panels and can't show any claims of Sakura being kage level. stop posting the same thing over and over again. 

Kid Kakashi

Because his mother died when he was very young,[13] Kakashi was raised during his early years by his father, Sakumo Hatake. Sakumo was famed throughout the shinobi world, having saved Konoha on at least one occasion; Kakashi in particular revered his father. During one of Sakumo's missions - after Kakashi was enrolled in Konoha's Ninja Academy - Sakumo made the decision to save the lives of his teammates rather than complete the assignment. The mission's failure had disastrous consequences for the Land of Fire, causing many in Konoha, including the teammates he saved, to vilify him for abandoning his duties. Disgraced, Sakumo committed suicide. Seeing what his father went through and determined not to make the same mistakes, Kakashi decided that following the Shinobi Rules must always take priority.


In the Academy, Kakashi earned top grades, earning him recognition as a prodigy and the best of his generation.[15][4] Ultimately, he became very popular amongst his peers. With his talents soon being recognised, at age 5, Kakashi graduated from the Academy at the top of his class in a single year. Upon becoming genin, he and his classmates, Rin Nohara and Obito Uchiha, were teamed together under the leadership of Minato Namikaze.

In the anime, Minato gave the team a bell test at its formation, assigning the three to take the two bells he kept on his person. Minato often held back less against the prodigious Kakashi than with Rin and Obito so they couldn't obtain the bells without teamwork. Unfortunately, Kakashi realised this, but only used Obito and Rin as a means to an end to obtain the bells. Nonetheless, he passed them because they accomplished the goal of the test by working as a team. Although Minato did encourage them to improve their teamwork afterwards, a message that Obito and Rin took to heart, but fell on deaf ears with Kakashi.[16]Team Minato would go on many missions during its career, but Kakashi's devotion to the rules often made him difficult to work with;[17] Obito, already jealous of Kakashi's natural talent and popularity, was frequently at odds with him about this behaviour.

At age 6, Konoha officials allowed Kakashi to compete in the Chūnin Exams with his team, which he passed by defeating Might Guy and became a chūnin.

Third Shinobi World War

Konoha eventually became embroiled in the Third Shinobi World War. As part of the war effort, Team Minato was assigned to destroy the Kannabi Bridge in Kusagakure in order to cut off Iwagakure's supply line. Minato was needed on the front lines at the time, leaving Kakashi, recently promoted to jōnin, in charge. Before embarking on the mission, Minato and Rin gave him presents to celebrate his promotion; Obito forgot to get him anything. Shortly after entering Kusa, they encountered an Iwa-scout, Mahiru. Kakashi tried to eliminate him with his new jutsu, Chidori, but the attack speed left him vulnerable to counter-attack, forcing Minato to step in, save Kakashi, and kill Mahiru himself. Before leaving them, Minato advised Kakashi to not use the Chidori again.

Kakashi saving Obito.


Kakashi, Rin, and Obito continued further in to Kusa. They were eventually found by Mahiru's teammates, Kakkō and Taiseki, who kidnapped Rin in order to find out what their mission was. Obito immediately suggested that they rescue her, but Kakashi elected to abandon Rin, believing it was more important to finish the mission before concerning themselves with her safety. Obito refused to go along with this and went off to save Rin by himself. Before he left, he told Kakashi that Sakumo had been a hero and that, although it was bad to abandon one's mission, it was worse to abandon one's teammates. Kakashi began carrying out the mission alone, but ultimately decided that Obito was right and went to join him. He arrived in time to save Obito from Taiseki with his White Light Chakra Sabre, which he inherited from his father.

Taiseki turned invisible and tried launching a sneak attack on Obito. Kakashi protected him, but his left eye was badly damaged in the process. In that moment, Obito awakened his Sharingan and used it to kill Taiseki. They then entered the cave where Rin was being held, drove off Kakkō, and released Rin from the genjutsu he placed her under. Kakkō retaliated by forcing a cave-in and Kakashi, due to his damaged eye, was struck in his blind spot and had difficulty avoiding the falling rocks. Before he could be crushed by a large boulder, Obito pushed him out of the way, becoming trapped instead. Unable to get free and knowing his injuries were too serious to survive, Obito decided to make his last act giving Kakashi the present he forgot to give him earlier: his Sharingan to replace the eye Kakashi lost.

After Rin transplanted Obito's Sharingan into him, Kakashi confronted Kakkō. His White Light Chakra Sabre was destroyed during the ensuing fight, but he succeeded in killing Kakkō with Chidori; due to the Sharingan's heightened vision, Kakashi was finally able to handle its speed. He went back to where Obito and Rin were, but Iwa reinforcements soon arrived and started constricting the rubble. Obito asked Kakashi to take Rin away and keep her safe, which Kakashi did, leaving Obito behind. As the Iwa-nin started surrounding them, Kakashi attacked them for as long as he could, holding them off until Minato eventually tracked them down and finished off the rest. Minato assisted them with destroying the Kannabi Bridge and then returned with them to Konoha to mourn Obito's death. Despite many from the Uchiha clan being against Kakashi wielding a Sharingan as he had no blood-ties to them, Fugaku Uchiha, the Uchiha head, chose to honour Obito's dying actions and let Kakashi keep his gift.

Kakashi unintentionally kills Rin.


During a later mission, Rin was kidnapped by Kirigakure. Kakashi was eventually able to rescue her and started taking her back to Konoha. Along the way, Rin revealed that Kiri had sealed the Three-Tails into her body with the intention to, once she inevitably lost control of it, have it unleashed on Konoha and destroy the village from within. In order to prevent this from happening, Rin begged Kakashi to kill her, but he refused, unwilling to break his promise to Obito to protect her and hoping to find some other solution. When Kiri-nin caught up with them and made false efforts to retrieve her, Kakashi fought them off with his renamed Chidori, the Lightning Cutter. During one of these attacks, Rin jumped in front of Kakashi's attack, dying by his hand so that Konoha would be safe.[20] The trauma of this caused his Sharingan to evolve into a Mangekyō Sharingan shortly before Kakashi passed out.[21] He was later found by Konoha reinforcements, but none could explain the slaughter of all the Kiri forces.[22]

Anbu Career

Because he'd lost two teammates in such a short timespan, his role in Rin's death, and his failure to honour Obito's last request by protecting her, Kakashi began dropping into a depression. In the anime, many believed he purposely killed Rin to prevent her from leaking information, earning him the nickname "Friend-Killer Kakashi". Many, especially those in Anbu believed he would kill a comrade without hesitation if it was for the sake of completing the mission. He would also spend his days avoiding friends and former classmates and at night he would be haunted by dreams of himself killing Rin again. Minato, the new Hokage, tried to help Kakashi emerge from the darkness he'd fallen into after Obito and Rin's deaths by assigning him to the Anbu.[23] Kakashi did well in the Anbu, eventually becoming a captain and the leader of Team Ro. However, his successes were owed to his cold behavior and his ruthlessness in combat, signs that he was still upset by Rin's death. Minato therefore tried a different tactic: assigning Kakashi to protect his wife, Kushina Uzumaki, during her pregnancy. Kakashi carried out his duties faithfully, monitoring Kushina from the shadows whenever she left her home.[24] During his time off, he would visit Rin's grave and Obito's engraving to tell them his regrets and how life was going without them.

Kakashi and his peers are blocked from helping Konoha.


During the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox's Attack, Kakashi and many of Konoha's other young ninja were prevented from helping defend the village, instead being confined within a barrier to keep them safe.[26] Minato eventually saved the village from the Nine-Tails, but at the cost of his and Kushina's lives. After which, Danzō Shimura approached a grieving young Kakashi Hatake, noting that it was Hiruzen Sarutobi's orders for the children, even high-ranking ninja like Kakashi, to not help battle the Nine-Tails, ultimately preventing Kakashi from possibly saving his sensei and his wife. Convincing an emotional Kakashi that the Third was not best for the future of the village, Kakashi agreed to join Danzō's Root division and spy on the Hokage for him. During a mission, Kakashi encountered another Root member codenamed "Kinoe" who was able to use Wood Release.[24] Knowing that Wood Release was unique to the First Hokage, Kakashi broke in to the Hokage Residence to see what he could learn about this anomaly. The Third caught him, but freely gave him the information he wanted: Konoha had tried to recreate the Wood Release powers in the past, but abandoned the project for killing too many test subjects. The Third then mused that the Nine-Tails might have been defeated and Minato saved had the research been successful.

Kakashi spares Kinoe's life.


From this meeting with the Third, it became clear to Kakashi that the Third was not the ineffectual, passionless leader Danzō had made him out to be. Moreover, Danzō had not used Kinoe to try and stop the Nine-Tails' attack. Realising he had picked the wrong side, Kakashi told the Third about Danzō's plans to assassinate him and, the following day, personally lured out the assassins, of whom Kinoe was one. Kakashi easily defeated him, but chose to spare his life in the belief that he would become a valuable ally in the future. Kakashi attempted to resign from the Anbu afterwards for working against the Hokage, but the Third insisted his service was invaluable and made Kakashi his right-hand man.[27]


From investigating a series of disappearances, Kakashi provided a lead and it was discovered that Orochimaru was behind the Wood Release research that produced Kinoe. In the anime, Kakashi attacked Orochimaru when the Third Hokage failed to apprehend him, but he was paralyzed by Orochimaru's killing intent and Orochimaru escaped.[28] Kakashi followed him once he regained his composure, but was captured by the Iburi clan, who were loyal to Orochimaru. Kinoe, their ally, convinced them to let him interrogate Kakashi. Once alone, Kinoe confided that Danzō was making his own plans against Orochimaru and, with help from Yukimi, helped Kakashi get free.[29] Kakashi later planned to use Yukimi to capture Orochimaru, since she was of great importance to him. Later, Kakashi explained that Yukimi's blood could temporarily bestow Orochimaru with the Iburi clan's smoke transformation, allowing him to slip across the border. Overhearing that, Yukimi slipped away and returned to the cave. Orochimaru ultimately killed most of the Iburi clan before escaping yet again, but Kakashi, recognising that Kinoe's relationship with Yukimi is much like his relationship with Rin was, helped keep her safe. Kakashi decided to leave and not report anything about the Iburi or Root's involvement.[30]

Kakashi continued to investigate Orochimaru over the following years, eventually locating one of his secret labs. While there, he was attacked by Kinoe, who Danzō had sent to take his Sharingan. Kakashi tried to reason with him, telling him friendship should take higher priority than the mission. When Kinoe accused Kakashi of violating that creed by killing Rin, Kakashi, enraged, overpowered him in order to bring him before the Third Hokage.[10] Before they could leave, one of Orochimaru's snake experiments escaped its test tube and attacked the duo. As Kinoe was taken captive, Kakashi managed to slay the creature. While saving Kinoe, the creature's corpse began emitting a poisonous vapour which quickly infected Kakashi. Kinoe got Kakashi out safely and, having accepting Kakashi's words, Kinoe gave Kakashi an antidote and chose to abandoned his mission, leaving Kakashi a message of it. When Kakashi woke up, he knew Danzō would punish Kinoe for insubordination and asked the Third for help. With the Third's permission, Kakashi forced his way into Root headquarters and stopped Danzō from applying a cursed seal to Kinoe. As Root forces started to surround them, the Third showed up to personally authorise Kakashi's actions, and further negotiated Kinoe's release from Root. Kakashi added Kinoe, now with the new codename "Tenzō", to Team Ro.[31]

Three years later, Itachi Uchiha was added to Team Ro. Kakashi and Itachi were at one point assigned to observe a meeting between Konoha and the Land of Woods. When the Land of Woods' Prajñā Group tried to betray the Konoha forces, Kakashi and Itachi moved in and defeated them. Although Kakashi was impressed by Itachi's abilities, he warned him against his merciless approach and encouraged him on the importance of friends.[32] Sometime later, Itachi asked Kakashi if dead friends' requests should be honoured, which Kakashi said they should.[33] Itachi was eventually promoted out of Team Ro and replaced by Yūgao Uzuki. Shortly afterwards, Team Ro was sent to the Uchiha clan's compound with orders to pacify a brewing rebellion, only to find the entire clan dead. When news emerged that Itachi was responsible and that he had killed his best friend, Shisui Uchiha, in pursuit of power, Kakashi lamented his failure to have had a better influence on Itachi.

Kakashi leaves the Anbu.


Because of what happened with Itachi, the Third Hokage felt that individuals with kind hearts did not belong in the Anbu. He therefore thanked Kakashi for his years of service and relieved him of his duty, returning him to the standard forces.[34] Over the years, he was placed in charge of several teams of Academy graduates, but none ever demonstrated the teamwork he considered to be so important. In the anime, he started worrying that his own methods were too harsh, but from seeing how his former underlings that he previously failed prospered due to his teachings, his faith was reaffirmed.[16]

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 21, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> In what sense does Chunin Sakura punching fodder make her kage level?
> 
> Kakashi has over 100 ninjutsu and could copy any jutsutsu Sakura she has
> Kakashi landed more then one punch on a god tier talking out all the tailed beast combied
> ...



It's not just punching fodder it's all the other feats you have ignored every time you've posted. Why don't you see that? If you don't want it posted against then stop acting like her feats are invisible.

Bro have I said that Kakashi isnt a Kage level shinobi? And why are you posting about Sakura vs Kakashi now? And why did you copy and paste Kakashi's entire storyline? Nobody is going to read that and it's literally useless to the topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 21, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> In what sense does Chunin Sakura punching fodder make her kage level?
> 
> Kakashi has over 100 ninjutsu and could copy any jutsutsu Sakura she has
> Kakashi landed more then one punch on a god tier talking out all the tailed beast combied
> ...


So you're copying this long wall of bullshit from an unreliable source now?

Stop posting, you're obviously a troll. I disproved your statements a few posts ago (which you ignored).

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 21, 2017)

Veracity said:


> It's not just punching fodder it's all the other feats you have ignored every time you've posted. Why don't you see that? If you don't want it posted against then stop acting like her feats are invisible.
> 
> Bro have I said that Kakashi isnt a Kage level shinobi? And why are you posting about Sakura vs Kakashi now? And why did you copy and paste Kakashi's entire storyline? Nobody is going to read that and it's literally useless to the topic.



My bad. I know what is it like to have feats ignored but that is not what I am doing here punching hard does not make someone kage level.

Keep in mind Kakashi should be the base line for all Kages in Naruto. with both Him and Itachi being jonin level at a young age showing skill far behond there piers.  

lets take Shikamaru the top of Narutos class the 1st to be promoted and was said to be a possable Hokage when he has no major punching feats. however his shadow control is something that with someone working with him could take out Kakashi or Itachi making them open in a attack by someone like Choji or Sakura. But with out Shikamaru to lead or make that opening Sakura and Choji are fodder.  


Like there are many times Shikamaru is said to be a great Hokage or the Next Hokage. and would have been if Kakashi or Naruto he would have been. Sakura is not even close to being a Kage or Kage level. 

That brings us to the next Level Sub-Kage much like Danzo who wanted be a Kage but never could are ninjas with high skill level that are canidates for being a kage 

Shikamaru just like Danzo is a almost kage ninja who becames a Advisor to Kakashi and Naruto. skilled in his own right and if anything happend to the Hokage he would then step in to be hokage just like Danzo did. 

Sakura might be good a healing ninja. but is very far from being on the level of kage. 


AdamWiz said:


> So you're copying this long wall of bullshit from an unreliable source now?
> 
> Stop posting, you're obviously a troll. I disproved your statements a few posts ago (which you ignored).



You never even read my post and never posted anything to show Sakura was ever a Jonin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 22, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> My bad. I know what is it like to have feats ignored but that is not what I am doing here punching hard does not make someone kage level.
> 
> Keep in mind Kakashi should be the base line for all Kages in Naruto. with both Him and Itachi being jonin level at a young age showing skill far behond there piers.
> 
> ...



Bro punching hard isn't her only feat. That's like what I'm saying. It's almost crazy how you have ignored every feat of hers I've posted and focused on a single one and then taken that feat out of context anyway. Punching harder than the physically strongest Kage before EoS( Tsunade, A4, A3) apparently isn't impressive though.

Kakashi with Kamui is not the baseline for Kage. That's just false.

Shikamaru has nothing to do with the conversation here though. He's extremely intelligent that's why he's offered the position of advisor but he doesn't have the power necessary to hold the Kage mantel at all. Danzo himself was clearly Kage level seeing how he obtained the position. He just wasn't a trustworthy person, therefore nobody wished to appoint him to Kage. There's a lot of storyline and confounding variables to the examples you're posting and you're honestly just ignoring all of it.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 22, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Bro punching hard isn't her only feat. That's like what I'm saying. It's almost crazy how you have ignored every feat of hers I've posted and focused on a single one and then taken that feat out of context anyway





Veracity said:


> *Punching harder than the physically strongest Kage before EoS( Tsunade, A4, A3) apparently isn't impressive though.*



What part of giant punches don't make you a kage do you not understand. even if Sakura had the codes trump's nukes she would not be kage level she would be a Chunin with nuke codes.



Veracity said:


> Kakashi with Kamui is not the baseline for Kage. That's just false.



Kakashi is the base line for a kage based on everything we have seen. even before he had the Kamui he was a Kage candidate. His history of missions and statments that he kage level, he was a Chunin 8 years before Sakura and by the time Kakashi "Not Sakura was stated to be the 6th Hokage by Tsunade when Sakura was a chunin he was the actual kage. at no point does she ever match him or is on his tier.

Should we talk about Chojuro and Kagura? The 6th and 7th Both Swordsmen kages along with both the 1 and 3 Mizukages also being Swordsmen kages? Chojuro would merk Sakura does her one punch on a god tier match impaleing a god tier with chakra blades?






Veracity said:


> Shikamaru has nothing to do with the conversation here though. He's extremely intelligent that's why he's offered the position of advisor but he doesn't have the power necessary to hold the Kage mantel at all. Danzo himself was clearly Kage level seeing how he obtained the position. He just wasn't a trustworthy person, therefore nobody wished to appoint him to Kage. There's a lot of storyline and confounding variables to the examples you're posting and you're honestly just ignoring all of it.



Kakashi and Itachi actual kage tier ninjas are too high of a level. so I wanted to talk about the next level down from Kage, The kage advisers who step in when he kage is away. who both have many feats of being a kage or said would make a good kage etc.

Please post anywhere that supports Sakura being kage level. Post it I want to see where this Idea comes from.

List of Kage level Bykuren, Kakashi, Itachi, Naruto, Danzo, Shikamaru, Chojuro, Kagura, and everyone else I have shown to be kage level in this thread.

List of chunin Sakura, Choji

Post it for Sakura being Kage level or drop it and just admit Sakura is not kage level.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 22, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> What part of giant punches don't make you a kage do you not understand. even if Sakura had the codes trump's nukes she would not be kage level she would be a Chunin with nuke codes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay cool. It's confirmed that you are purposely ignoring the other feats as you continue to quote *ONE OF THE SEVEN LISTED. *Then you continue to point out that one feat and say " what's so cool about punching fodder??." Come on man. This is starting to get alittle embarrassing.

Do you know what the definition of baseline is? How is Kakashi the baseline of Kage with his usage of Kamui? And why does Sakura have to be at Kakashi's level to be Kage? And before you decide to point out more of Kakashi's feats I want you to sit down a second, think real hard, and realize that going on a tangent about Kakashi *has nothing to do with Sakura. *Like legit let me stop you right there, so I don't have to waste more time trying to tell you that Kakashi isn't relevant to this discussion. Kakashi doesn't have pink hair and the Yin seal, therefore you can stop wasting your own time talking about his feats or him becoming a chunin at 6. Which is a good conclusion to transition to my next point.

Stop bringing up irrelevant ass characters. Just because you like the swordsman doesn't mean Chojuro and Kagura are relevant in any sense. They don't have pink hair and the Yin seal and just like Kakashi they have no place in this discussion.

I know you really didn't just ask me to post feats of why I think Sakura is Kage level? . Like you haven't been ignoring them the entire time like what the hell.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 22, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Okay cool. It's confirmed that you are purposely ignoring the other feats as you continue to quote *ONE OF THE SEVEN LISTED. *Then you continue to point out that one feat and say " what's so cool about punching fodder??." Come on man. This is starting to get alittle embarrassing.



If you gave Sakura nukes does that make her a kage? No it makes her a chunin with Nukes even if you give her 1000 Nukes she is just going to be one shot'ed and look her Yin Seal did nothing. 



^^ This is what any kage level ninja would to do Sakura 1 shot her. all of her Nukes and Yin seal mean nothing. she is just fodder. 



Veracity said:


> Do you know what the definition of baseline is? How is Kakashi the baseline of Kage with his usage of Kamui? And why does Sakura have to be at Kakashi's level to be Kage? And before you decide to point out more of Kakashi's feats I want you to sit down a second, think real hard, and realize that going on a tangent about Kakashi *has nothing to do with Sakura. *Like legit let me stop you right there, so I don't have to waste more time trying to tell you that Kakashi isn't relevant to this discussion. Kakashi doesn't have pink hair and the Yin seal, therefore you can stop wasting your own time talking about his feats or him becoming a chunin at 6. Which is a good conclusion to transition to my next point.



Kakashi is the base line has he is nothing special he has no birthline ability that puts him on top of anyone else, He was a chunin at age 6 on his own ablity with nothing given to him untill after when Obito did not give him a gift and gave him a eye to make up for it. That gave him even more of a edge. *If Sakura was kage level she would not need Yin seal *she would be a kage level ninja on her own and the yin seal is just a bonus.

Kakashi is not the Hashirama of the Kages(Claimed to be the god of ninjas) or Madera (The Devil) 



Veracity said:


> Stop bringing up irrelevant ass characters. Just because you like the swordsman doesn't mean Chojuro and Kagura are relevant in any sense. They don't have pink hair and the Yin seal and just like Kakashi they have no place in this discussion.



I am showing real kage level ninjas. and even explaining why they are kage level and why Sakura is not. There is so much more detail and statments more then what has been posted here about, Danzo, Itachi, Shikamaru, Bykuren, Chojuro and CO. and not one time does Sakura ever be mentioned even by 5th Hokage that trained her saying she should be Hokage but we do have her saying Naruto and Kakashi are going to be Hokages. 



Look at Sakura's Master not saying she would be a good Hokage but Naruto and Kakashi, Then Obito a person she healed (As you noted) Say Kakashi and Naruto will be next Hokages. He does not even thank Sakura, she is just happy she gets to around the high tiers. and Choji was not even there. 


Veracity said:


> I know you really didn't just ask me to post feats of why I think Sakura is Kage level? . Like you haven't been ignoring them the entire time like what the hell.



I don't think you get what I am saying here. at most Sakura took out some fodder or puppets in her history. It you Look at Kakashi and Itachi they came out at birth an elite over all the other babys born at that time taking on *elite missions and the strongest bad guys in the history of Naruto*, Sakura is a medic no where near the level of the others. 

The level of Kage is the strongest and she is not the strongest.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 22, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> If you gave Sakura nukes does that make her a kage? No it makes her a chunin with Nukes even if you give her 1000 Nukes she is just going to be one shot'ed and look her Yin Seal did nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay yeah that's not even worth replying to. Clearly everything is going over your head so this will be my last reply so I don't waste anymore time lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 22, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Okay yeah that's not even worth replying to. Clearly everything is going over your head so this will be my last reply so I don't waste anymore time lol.



I don't know how I can be more clear, Kakashi and Sasuke and Naruto and Itachi and Chojuro and are all top tier with out regen hax. because they don't need it. Sakura is fodder who needs Regen.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 22, 2017)

I just came here to post that Hokage Kakashi would pimp slap all versions of Sakura.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veracity (Oct 22, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I don't know how I can be more clear, Kakashi and Sasuke and Naruto and Itachi and Chojuro and are all top tier with out regen hax. because they don't need it. Sakura is fodder who needs Regen.


Having regeneration is an ability she attained through skill it wasn't handed to her. But lol have a good day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 22, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> My bad. I know what is it like to have feats ignored but that is not what I am doing here punching hard does not make someone kage level.
> 
> Keep in mind Kakashi should be the base line for all Kages in Naruto. with both Him and Itachi being jonin level at a young age showing skill far behond there piers.
> 
> ...


This is so... delusional. 

They literally announced the character ranks for The Last: Naruto The Movie

Sakura and Shikamaru were the only ones promoted to Jonin.

Please stop posting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Oct 22, 2017)

Wow veracity is really trying with this nerosmoke person..i have to applaud..since he's the same guy that said choji was fodder because he used to wear underwear on his head,that claims 6 yr old or w/e itachi/kakashi are kage level,and sakura isn't..implying academy itachi/kakashi would trash sakura...whoa am trying so hard not to lol till i die.
To play your game,sakura is considered a suitable hokage replacement..hokage >> than any other kage,including your fodder 7 ninja swordsmen lol..its obvious you don't understand half of what you post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## genii96 (Oct 22, 2017)

Don't see how choji gets past the regeneration, but lol @ war arc being kage level


----------



## Topace (Oct 22, 2017)

Sakura will pound choji fat ass into the ground.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 22, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Having regeneration is an ability she attained through skill it wasn't handed to her. But lol have a good day



See needs Regen as she is fodder and her only strat is to get her self stabbed for the team. as Seen with Sasuke and Mads.


When she was fighting madera she knows she is fodder so she gets her self stabbed to save everyone else the time of stabbing her.

^ It is clear this is her fighting style. it to find some way to get stabben as quick as possible even going as far a volunteer to be stabbed

When she fought sasuke her plain was to be stabbed

When she fought sasuke the second time her plain was to be stabbed
When she fought madera her plain was to be stabbed.

You can post many more images of Sakura getting stabbed. to show this has happened more then 4 times! Sakura needs regen because with out it she is super dead. she has been stabbed so many times it is her main attack at this point. 

Kakashi, Sasuke and Itachi are kage level and don't get stabbed. that is how you can tell if someone is a kage or fodder.


AdamWiz said:


> This is so... delusional.
> 
> They literally announced the character ranks for The Last: Naruto The Movie
> 
> ...



Please post scans of anything you have claimed on this thread. I am still waiting for the proof of the last ones. the movies are non cannon like the one dude said before in this thread. so he is a s hypocrite unless he shows up here to talk about people using movies.



Speedyamell said:


> Wow veracity is really trying with this nerosmoke person..i have to applaud..since he's the same guy that said choji was fodder because he used to wear underwear on his head,that claims 6 yr old or w/e itachi/kakashi are kage level,and sakura isn't..implying academy itachi/kakashi would trash sakura...whoa am trying so hard not to lol till i die.
> To play your game,sakura is considered a suitable hokage replacement..hokage >> than any other kage,including your fodder 7 ninja swordsmen lol..its obvious you don't understand half of what you post



And what has he done claimed a person who has being stabbed feats over 4 times! is kage level based on how many times she was stabbed. When kage levels was never stabbed and won't let people stabb them, that is why they are kages. Would Gaara be a kage if he let everyone stabb him? would Chojuro be a kage if he let people stabb him? Did 7 year old Itachi let people stab him?

I think it is clear Sakura is chunin fodder. who would be trashed by 5 Year Itachi let alone 7 year old Itachi.



genii96 said:


> Don't see how choji gets past the regeneration, but lol @ war arc being kage level



stab her that is how he gets past the regen.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Veracity (Oct 22, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> See needs Regen as she is fodder and her only strat is to get her self stabbed for the team. as Seen with Sasuke and Mads.
> 
> 
> When she was fighting madera she knows she is fodder so she gets her self stabbed to save everyone else the time of stabbing her.
> ...



Bruh I'm not wasting time with this lol. It's completely a waste of time as you go on tangents about irrelevant topics the entire time. Like getting stabbed by two god tiers( Madara/Sasuke and one was genjustu) means she's not Kage level? Doesn't make any sense. Or bringing up feats of Sakura before the war Arc or when she didn't have the balls to kill Sasuke as evidence of her ability later on. And I really think you don't understand what goes in the manga and how to perceive portrayal of characters at times.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 22, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Please post scans of anything you have claimed on this thread. I am still waiting for the proof of the last ones. the movies are non cannon like the one dude said before in this thread. so he is a s hypocrite unless he shows up here to talk about people using movies.


1) The Last is canon
2) Search it on google. During the premiere of the movie, they handed out papers that showed each character's rank.

Stop posting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 23, 2017)

Arguing with someone who has a filler character as their avatar will get you nowhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 23, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Bruh I'm not wasting time with this lol. It's completely a waste of time as you go on tangents about irrelevant topics the entire time. Like getting stabbed by two god tiers( Madara/Sasuke and one was genjustu) means she's not Kage level? Doesn't make any sense. Or bringing up feats of Sakura before the war Arc or when she didn't have the balls to kill Sasuke as evidence of her ability later on. And I really think you don't understand what goes in the manga and how to perceive portrayal of characters at times.



That is because you have nothing that supports what you have said. as I have said before just admit Sakura is not Kage level. like all the real Kage level I have shown. 



AdamWiz said:


> 1) The Last is canon
> 2) Search it on google. During the premiere of the movie, they handed out papers that showed each character's rank.
> 
> Stop posting



If it is not manga it is not canon to quote @brony and @Mar55



Beyonce said:


> Arguing with someone who has a filler character as their avatar will get you nowhere



Your attacks on me only prove how right I am. as you can't disprove anything I have said here.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 23, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> That is because you have nothing that supports what you have said. as I have said before just admit Sakura is not Kage level. like all the real Kage level I have shown.



I do have proof. I actually have 7 different Kage feats for Sakura that you have ignored at least 7 different times.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 23, 2017)

\


Veracity said:


> I do have proof. I actually have 7 different Kage feats for Sakura that you have ignored at least 7 different times.



So we have no statments that Sakura is kage level but we have punching fodder and her strat of trying to get stabbed. the fact Itachi does not need regen. what else does she bring?

Just admit she is not kage level


----------



## Veracity (Oct 23, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> \
> 
> 
> So we have no statments that Sakura is kage level but we have punching fodder and her strat of trying to get stabbed. the fact Itachi does not need regen. what else does she bring?
> ...



Are you going begin to talk about the rest of her feats or are you going to focus on one this entire discussion? Cause that's exactly what you have been doing.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 23, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Are you going begin to talk about the rest of her feats or are you going to focus on one this entire discussion? Cause that's exactly what you have been doing.



I want you to back up what you said or drop it and admit she is not kage level


----------



## Veracity (Oct 23, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I want you to back up what you said or drop it and admit she is not kage level


I've literally posted a string of her feats and you have ignored them and focused on only her punching feat everytime.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 23, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> If it is not manga it is not canon to quote @brony and @Mar55


You're probably one of the worst trolls I've ever seen.

The Last IS CANON, and Kishimoto was the one who did the designs.

He approved of it..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mar55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> If it is not manga it is not canon to quote @brony and @Mar55


First of all, I would never say that and I never have. Second, that wouldn't even make sense, as the databooks and the last are all canon. Finally, don't ever at me again.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Combatants: Title.
> 
> Location: Tenpenchii Crater
> 
> ...



Sakura murder stomps. What has Choji done?

For all the crap Sakura gets, she defeated an Akatsuki member. Choji has done nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 24, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Sakura murder stomps. What has Choji done?
> 
> For all the crap Sakura gets, she defeated an Akatsuki member. Choji has done nothing.


^About time someone posted something that makes sense. 

ember: 236849"]I've literally posted a string of her feats and you have ignored them and focused on only her punching feat everytime.[/QUOTE]

I have shown how all of her feats are something a chunin would do. lacking the skill of a kage. if you had anything more to offer the topic then you should post it, as I have shown examples of Kakashi, Itachi, Shikamaru, The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. who are all real kage levels.



AdamWiz said:


> You're probably one of the worst trolls I've ever seen.
> 
> The Last IS CANON, and Kishimoto was the one who did the designs.
> 
> He approved of it..



(1) I did not know the last was before GNW Sakura.
(2) if all you have is to argue about cannon then you have lost this thread. try posting something that shows she is kage level in canon or drop it.


----------



## kayz (Oct 24, 2017)

@Nerosmoke You are looking at kage level in the general sense of it. I get where you're coming from. But If you focus only power-wise like the rest of the debaters, you should agree she is kage level.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 24, 2017)

kayz said:


> @Nerosmoke You are looking at kage level in the general sense of it. I get where you're coming from. But If you focus only power-wise like the rest of the debaters, you should agree she is kage level.



I don't think she is kage level based on how she has not shown her self to be on the level of a expert ninja or the strongest that the title of kage is based on. form the list of ninjas I said was kage, Shikamaru for example is more of a kage tier based on his ablity and skill then raw power and regen.

A skilled ninja would be put them self to be harmed in every fight they are in. by running into madera blade like that. like it was her sig attack or something.

Example Shikamaru is able to down the tailed beast Ken and Gen Bro's with help but that is more impressave then taking out fodder. He fought real kage level ninjas and with a team was able to win. even darui was unable to deal with the tailed beast form.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 24, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I have shown how all of her feats are something a chunin would do. lacking the skill of a kage. if you had anything more to offer the topic then you should post it, as I have shown examples of Kakashi, Itachi, Shikamaru, The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. who are all real kage levels.


You haven't done this at all because you haven't addressed any of the feats except one.


----------



## Mar55 (Oct 24, 2017)

@walpurgis-burgoo What are you disagreeing with, exactly?


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 24, 2017)

Choji belly flops the flat chested cunt and murks her.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 24, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> @walpurgis-burgoo What are you disagreeing with, exactly?



I am going to take a screen shot of all the times you try to saysomthing is not canon and make my sig.

Reactions: Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Mar55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I am going to take a screen shot of all the times you try to saysomthing is not canon and make my sig.


You'd be better off telling someone that cares.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 25, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> 1) I did not know the last was before GNW Sakura.
> (2) if all you have is to argue about cannon then you have lost this thread. try posting something that shows she is kage level in canon or drop it.


I already did a few posts ago..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 26, 2017)

Veracity said:


> I've literally posted a string of her feats and you have ignored them and focused on only her punching feat everytime.



I don't know what other feats you are talking about all I see is Sakura punching. How does that make her kage level? I don't understand how to keep claiming the same thing over and over with out explaining makes sense. I mean as any of the people I have listed not fit the terms I used for being a Kage? Shikamaru or Itachi's kage statments.



AdamWiz said:


> You're probably one of the worst trolls I've ever seen.
> 
> The Last IS CANON, and Kishimoto was the one who did the designs.
> 
> He approved of it..



It is nice you get to pick what is canon or not canon. Kishi approved of the 7 Swordsmen I guess that makes them canon.



AdamWiz said:


> I already did a few posts ago..



Where? in the movies you guys don't claim to be canon for some reason?


----------



## Mar55 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> It is nice you get to pick what is canon or not canon. Kishi approved of the 7 Swordsmen I guess that makes them canon.


????


----------



## Veracity (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I don't know what other feats you are talking about all I see is Sakura punching. How does that make her kage level? I don't understand how to keep claiming the same thing over and over with out explaining makes sense. I mean as any of the people I have listed not fit the terms I used for being a Kage? Shikamaru or Itachi's kage statments.



Here I'll post them again. This will be the *fourth* time:


• Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.
• Mastered Byakago; a Kage level technique.
• Punches at the same level as Tsunade, which is superior to A4 and A3 who are both kages.
• Can summon a Kage level boss summon.
• Landed a punch on Kaguya; a god tier.
• dodged Kaguya's chakra arm which was stated to be quick by a god tier.
• fueled Obito's dimensional Kamui while tired.

Are you going to ignore them all again? 


You still keep bringing up random people like Kakashi or Itachi as if they have anything to do with Sakura.


----------



## Charmed (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Jaraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade all had summons in there teens in the 2nd great ninja war. and fought ninjas like Hanzo of the salamander who was so strong his village was able to stand up the 3 great nations. of fire earth and wind.


They were 30 y/o BTW.
Their Prime pretty much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Here I'll post them again. This will be the *fourth* time:
> 
> 
> • Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.
> ...



POST SCANS FOR THE 5TH TIME!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Oct 27, 2017)

I kinda understand what @Nerosmoke  is trying to say..

I think it's smart and risky to say though.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 27, 2017)

Sakura wins pretty handily. 

Not only can she blitz superpunch, but even if Chouji had the initiative, Sakura could counter his direct attacks by countering punching his hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 27, 2017)

Mar55 said:


> I thought it was just me, like I was retarded or something.


Yeah it's so much extra work to post scans it's not even worth it tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 27, 2017)

@Nerosmoke you are a true legend 
Those posts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

Professor83 said:


> @Nerosmoke you are a true legend
> Those posts



Thanks bro. just helping out.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I don't know anything about them other then the Regen and punching feats. and Trust me I know how hard it is to post things on the forum.


I'll find a way to link them then, that's only fair.


----------



## Beyonce (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> POST SCANS FOR THE 5TH TIME!


To save @Veracity the pain of dealing with this nonsense. Scans have gotten increasingly harder to post. So instead, I'll provide chapter and a page estimate (websites have different page numbers due to fanarts and such).
Naruto/chapter/page

happy googling. 


*1. Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.*
Sakura mastering the technique with more efficiency than Tsunade (a kage!) by not having to look young while keeping the seal up. 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto/632/14
Naruto/632/15 



*2. Mastered Byakago; a Kage level technique.*
Madara noticing Sakura using Byakugou, the jutsu Tsunade (a kage!) used. 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto/676/7



*3. Punches at the same level as Tsunade, which is superior to A4 and A3 who are both kages.*
Tsunade (a kage!) hasn't shown a punching feat that's greater than this. Sakura is at or above Tsunade's level. 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto/632/17



*4. Can summon a Kage level boss summon.*
Sakura summoning Katsuyu and using advanced skills that only Tsunade (a kage!) could perform. 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto/634/10



*5. Landed a punch on Kaguya; a god tier.*
Take this as you will. Most consider it outlier which to a degree I understand. But this one thing won't discredit the other info I provided.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto/689/18



*6. dodged Kaguya's chakra arm which was stated to be quick by a god tier.*
Indisputable. Sakura turned around, and ran the other direction and here's the scan. 
*Spoiler*: __ 








*7. fueled Obito's dimensional Kamui while tired.*
Another self-explanatory feat.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto/685/15

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Veracity (Oct 27, 2017)

Beyonce said:


> To save @Veracity the pain of dealing with this nonsense. Scans have gotten increasingly harder to post. So instead, I'll provide chapter and a page estimate (websites have different page numbers due to fanarts and such).
> Naruto/chapter/page
> 
> happy googling.
> ...


Thank you homie


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

Beyonce said:


> To save @Veracity the pain of dealing with this nonsense. Scans have gotten increasingly harder to post. So instead, I'll provide chapter and a page estimate (websites have different page numbers due to fanarts and such).
> Naruto/chapter/page
> 
> happy googling.



I have to google stuff great....... it is on OP to show evidence of claims.

*


Beyonce said:



			1. Mastered the Yin Seal; a Kage level technique.
		
Click to expand...

*


Beyonce said:


> Sakura mastering the technique with more efficiency than Tsunade (a kage!) by not having to look young while keeping the seal up.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so this keep her looking young. she also does the punching feat after this. it explains her nerf in the pain fight but not anything else. Looking young is good and all. she even talks about how Naruto and Sasuke are fighting her fights for her.

*


Beyonce said:



			2. Mastered Byakago; a Kage level technique.
		
Click to expand...

*


Beyonce said:


> Madara noticing Sakura using Byakugou, the jutsu Tsunade (a kage!) used.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



The 100 healings. As said before Itachi and Kakashi don't need healing to be top tier we are also told of this right before she is stabbed by madera. and hits a clone and does nothing. Naruto and Sasuke even try and stop her before she does this.



Did next to nothing I might add.

*


Beyonce said:



			3. Punches at the same level as Tsunade, which is superior to A4 and A3 who are both kages.
		
Click to expand...

*


Beyonce said:


> Tsunade (a kage!) hasn't shown a punching feat that's greater than this. Sakura is at or above Tsunade's level.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



This was the same punching feat that was talked about as before. happenes the page after feat 1 I don't see why they can't be in order.

*


Beyonce said:



			4. Can summon a Kage level boss summon.
		
Click to expand...

*


Beyonce said:


> Sakura summoning Katsuyu and using advanced skills that only Tsunade (a kage!) could perform.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think having a summon counts. as that is more or less outside help it is like getting your brother to beat someone up for you and then claiming to be a kage.

*


Beyonce said:



			5. Landed a punch on Kaguya; a god tier.
		
Click to expand...

*


Beyonce said:


> Take this as you will. Most consider it outlier which to a degree I understand. But this one thing won't discredit the other info I provided.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The fact it did damage is the real feat here more so then she landed it as Naruto and Sasuke set it up.
*


Beyonce said:



			6. dodged Kaguya's chakra arm which was stated to be quick by a god tier.
		
Click to expand...

*


Beyonce said:


> Indisputable. Sakura turned around, and ran the other direction and here's the scan.
> *Spoiler*: __



It is a good speed feat but so is everything else in Naruto.
*


Beyonce said:



			7. fueled Obito's dimensional Kamui while tired.
		
Click to expand...

*


Beyonce said:


> Another self-explanatory feat.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't see any any medic ninja can't do that. all she did was heal the dude.

So TLDR she is forever young that is somehow a kage level jutsu, but for some reason she never learned the one that makes her boobs big (that is also prob a kage level jutsu) she has regen shown by running into a clone and being pulled back by Naruto and Sasuke. then he can punch hard by the same jutsu that keeps her young, she was able to punch hard a second time a god tier that is also the same feat a the 3rd one BTW is a fast ninja and can heal someone.

None of this really puts her above any actual kage. She is def over choji level. But many chunin in the chunin exams would still beat even this Sakura and any kage would one shot her.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Veracity (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I have to google stuff great....... it is on OP to show evidence of claims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It used to be easy to provide evidence but the forums have made it difficult in recently.

Sakura doesn't use the Yin Seal for looking younger tbh. And it's use is for storing years of chakra in your forehead allowing you to pull from the chakra( bjuii amounts) in order to pull of stronger CES, heal thousands of shinobi, or boost techniques. It's also stated in the DB to be the absolute pinnacle of chakra control, which would take a Kage level shinobi to pull off.

That's a poor argument. JJ Madara needed to use regeneration on multiple occasions yet I don't think you would be willing to argue that Itachi and Kakashi are superior to him? You have to look at the circumstance. I mean Part 1 Sakuea never needed to use regeneration. Does that mean Part 1 Sakura> Madara? Sakura got stabbed by a god tier, that doesn't mean she isn't a Kage and doesn't have Kage level feats.

Having a summon most certainly counts as it's a part of the shinobi's abilities. Only Tsuande and Sakura can summon Katsuyu therefore it's their ability. Unless you want to argue that we should base the swordsman off of their power without their swords as some are legit living and they all give them advatanges in battle. Just like Katsuyu.

Naruto and Sasuke setting it up doesn't mean anything. She still managed to lay hands on Kaguya a god tier and I doubt someone chunin level would be able to do that. Sasuke blind attacked Kaguya and still missed. She's quick with insane reflexes.

Everything in Naruto isn't a good feat. What kind of argument is that. Outside of Chojuro, can you same a swordsman with a better speed feat than dodging Kaguya's arm? I'll wait for that.

She didn't heal the dude at all. She uses the Yin seal to transfer massive amounts of chakra into his body allowing him to use Kamui on a dimensional level. She had similar chakra to Naruto's *Riduko* clone.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Veracity said:


> It used to be easy to provide evidence but the forums have made it difficult in recently.
> 
> Sakura doesn't use the Yin Seal for looking younger tbh. And it's use is for storing years of chakra in your forehead allowing you to pull from the chakra( bjuii amounts) in order to pull of stronger CES, heal thousands of shinobi, or boost techniques. It's also stated in the DB to be the absolute pinnacle of chakra control, which would take a Kage level shinobi to pull off.
> 
> ...


I gave up a while ago.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 27, 2017)

Sakura punches him to death.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

Veracity said:


> It used to be easy to provide evidence but the forums have made it difficult in recently.



Same



Veracity said:


> Sakura doesn't use the Yin Seal for looking younger tbh. And it's use is for storing years of chakra in your forehead allowing you to pull from the chakra( bjuii amounts) in order to pull of stronger CES, heal thousands of shinobi, or boost techniques. It's also stated in the DB to be the absolute pinnacle of chakra control, which would take a Kage level shinobi to pull off.



Well she should use it to make her boobs bigger.



Veracity said:


> That's a poor argument. JJ Madara needed to use regeneration on multiple occasions yet I don't think you would be willing to argue that Itachi and Kakashi are superior to him? You have to look at the circumstance. I mean Part 1 Sakuea never needed to use regeneration. Does that mean Part 1 Sakura> Madara? Sakura got stabbed by a god tier, that doesn't mean she isn't a Kage and doesn't have Kage level feats.



Sakura was stabbed by anyone what would stab her. her feats of being stabbed and trying to get stabbed are proof enough of this. Part 1 Sakura was beat by someone pulling her hair and that was her 1st real fight solo. her 2nd fight she lost with her oppenent. I don't recall there ever being a 3rd. So I think she needs regen to get to where she is at.

Even before regen Madera was a strong ninja. it was not the regen that made him strong. Hashirama has regen and Madera was still his rival and all that based on skill level alone.

I am willing to argue Kakashi and Itachi is better then Madera. only problem is what version of Madera. Itachi when he was 14 has soloing the uchiha clan feats I think are transferable to the past.



Veracity said:


> Having a summon most certainly counts as it's a part of the shinobi's abilities. Only Tsuande and Sakura can summon Katsuyu therefore it's their ability. Unless you want to argue that we should base the swordsman off of their power without their swords as some are legit living and they all give them advatanges in battle. Just like Katsuyu.



All the Ninjas with out summons are for the most part fine with out them. Summons are strong but kinda what I am saying here is Skill over power is what makes the ninjas rank not how much weapons or jutsu they have.



Veracity said:


> Naruto and Sasuke setting it up doesn't mean anything. She still managed to lay hands on Kaguya a god tier and I doubt someone chunin level would be able to do that. Sasuke blind attacked Kaguya and still missed. She's quick with insane reflexes.



True, but she would be unable to do it herself. She has the help of two kage tiers. I think she is still in the range of Neji from the chunin exams and Dosu would be able to do it as his sound based attack has good range.

Like how is Sakura going to beat someone like Dosu who has a speaker on his arm that makes a sound that can destory solid objects and pass though objects as a vibration as has a genjutsu like effect. how would she counter that?

Also how would she counter Konahamaru with a Shotgun? Is Konahamaru a kage because he has a shotgun? I don't think so.

Her kid Sarada has lighting armor a jutsu used by the 4th raikage is stronger then Sakura and has sharigan precog does that make Sarada kage level?

In all 3 cases are ninjas that can take out Sakura. and one was a genin.



Veracity said:


> Everything in Naruto isn't a good feat. What kind of argument is that. Outside of Chojuro, can you same a swordsman with a better speed feat than dodging Kaguya's arm? I'll wait for that.



I never said that I said punching a god tier is a good feat. I said she was fast, strong and a medic but in no way a kage.



Veracity said:


> She didn't heal the dude at all. She uses the Yin seal to transfer massive amounts of chakra into his body allowing him to use Kamui on a dimensional level. She had similar chakra to Naruto's *Riduko* clone.



So it is the same feat as healing someone but more complex. Kamui on a dimensional sounds cool. it seems like she was just helping someone else out. I also don't know what the riduko clone is.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Well she should use it to make her boobs bigger.


It’s funny how Naruto fans accuse Kishimoto of sexism but would say things like this.
I shouldn’t expect common sense from someone who says that Kisame is a master of fire & wind ninjutsu and that the Seven Swordsman are individually kage level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> It’s funny how Naruto fans accuse Kishimoto of sexism but would say things like this.
> I shouldn’t expect common sense from someone who says that Kisame is a master of fire & wind ninjutsu and that the Seven Swordsman are individually kage level.



I don't accuse Kishimoto of sexism. I like boobs. The Kisame thing is from a data book. that mar55 the dude who shows up to say if something is canon or not claimed to be true. The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist are all kage level. Jinin and Juzo for example fought a 8th gate of death user. and the former was a akatsuki member and died to a tailed beast bomb from the 4th Mizukage. this guy was weaker then Zabuza who also in his back story was a rouge ninja from trying to kill the 4th Mizukage. so where am I making this claim. and see how much kage is involved with the swordsmen of the mist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> guy was weaker then Zabuza who also in his back story was a rouge ninja from trying to kill the 4th Mizukage


You do know its a filler right? 
In anime Kisame himself seemed to agree that the 4th mizukage could kill him


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

Professor83 said:


> You do know its a filler right?
> In anime Kisame himself seemed to agree that the 4th mizukage could kill him



So let me get this fight, after Zabuza died we get to see someone who used the Sword before him looks just like him was a Akasuki member and fought a Mizukage. and then we are told Zabuza was the best user of the Sword, and the thing you get was it is filler and in no way a nod to Zabuza being good enough to be a aksuki member like the modern villians.  

anyway that is more kage action then Sakura has ever seen. 

tell me do you think Sakura is kage level,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> So let me get this fight, after Zabuza died we get to see someone who used the Sword before him looks just like him was a Akasuki member and fought a Mizukage. and then we are told Zabuza was the best user of the Sword, and the thing you get was it is filler and in no way a nod to Zabuza being good enough to be a aksuki member like the modern villians.


Are you talking about Suigetsu? Because Suigetsu is not Kage Level lmao


Nerosmoke said:


> anyway that is more kage action then Sakura has ever seen.


Sakura has seen god tier action 


Nerosmoke said:


> tell me do you think Sakura is kage level,


Yes, I do. Anyone who can obliterate an entire battlefield with one punch and has the ability to heal thousands of shinobi at once is kage tier to me.

That and her getting a 5/5 in taijutsu (higher than Naruto) as an Adult.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Are you talking about Suigetsu? Because Suigetsu is not Kage Level lmao



People around here put Mangetsu into the kage level rage. Sugetsu does share some feats with his brother Both having the same nick name second coming of the demon. Both have the same KKG as the 2nd Mizukage. Sugetsu even as a feat of trading blows with a tailed beast that turns out is higher level then solo'ing a V2 form.



AdamWiz said:


> Sakura has seen god tier action



So has Boruto and Sarada as genins. 



AdamWiz said:


> Yes, I do. Anyone who can obliterate an entire battlefield with one punch and has the ability to heal thousands of shinobi at once is kage tier to me.



Sarada can do that and she is a genin, so that is not saying much. She is better then her mom in just about everyway. so are you claiming genin Sarada is kage level?



AdamWiz said:


> That and her getting a 5/5 in taijutsu (higher than Naruto) as an Adult.



I don't think she is on the same level of Hyuga/8 gates users. but when Taijutsu is more or less all she has she would have to be good at it.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> People around here put Mangetsu into the kage level rage. Sugetsu does share some feats with his brother Both having the same nick name second coming of the demon. Both have the same KKG as the 2nd Mizukage. Sugetsu even as a feat of trading blows with a tailed beast that turns out is higher level then solo'ing a V2 form.


At best, he is low kage. But he's nothing special.
The Seven Swordsman are *not* kage level, and that's the end of it.


Nerosmoke said:


> So has Boruto and Sarada as genins.


Your point? You're annoying me at this point. Sakura has seen god tier action, but she was actually able to do something. (Punching Kaguya, Opening Kaguya's dimensions, etc..)


Nerosmoke said:


> Sarada can do that and she is a genin, so that is not saying much. She is better then her mom in just about everyway. so are you claiming genin Sarada is kage level?


Oh my god.. Are you literally comparing an inexperienced genin to someone who is one of the strongest kunoichis in the entire series?

 cannot be compared to Sakura's CES. 
We have things like taijutsu, genjutsu, intelligence, speed, ninjutsu and stamina, there's a huge gap between Sakura and Sarada.


Nerosmoke said:


> I don't think she is on the same level of Hyuga/8 gates users. but when Taijutsu is more or less all she has she would have to be good at it.


What? She can beat any Hyuga 1v1.

Taijutsu, alongside her massive AoE punches, are only some of the few things that she has. Her indestructible summoning, genjutsu resistance, intelligence, chakra reserves, chakra control and overall ability as a kunoichi easily makes her kage level.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 27, 2017)

Ah, childish sexism and the inability to listen to others. Stay classy.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> At best, he is low kage. But he's nothing special.
> The Seven Swordsman are *not* kage level, and that's the end of it.



They *are* a group of Kage level Swordsmen. and that is the end of that.



AdamWiz said:


> Your point? You're annoying me at this point. Sakura has seen god tier action, but she was actually able to do something. (Punching Kaguya, Opening Kaguya's dimensions, etc..)





AdamWiz said:


> Oh my god.. Are you literally comparing an inexperienced genin to someone who is one of the strongest kunoichis in the entire series?



Yes. Sarada has feats that put her on par with part 2 Sakura and then some. her precog make taking out Sakura a joke make a thread about that see how much Sarada stomps.



AdamWiz said:


> cannot be compared to Sakura's CES.
> We have things like taijutsu, genjutsu, intelligence, speed, ninjutsu and stamina, there's a huge gap between Sakura and Sarada.



All of the feats listed Sarada out matches Sakura in my miles. and yes it can it is better as she was fighting uchiha clones





AdamWiz said:


> What? She can beat any Hyuga 1v1.



^^^LOL your trolling bro I can't take it with that shit.



AdamWiz said:


> Taijutsu, alongside her massive AoE punches, are only some of the few things that she has. Her indestructible summoning, genjutsu resistance, intelligence, chakra reserves, chakra control and overall ability as a kunoichi easily makes her kage level.



Sarada tops her on that but the summon. that even that is a matter of time.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Ah, childish sexism and the inability to listen to others. Stay classy.



Nice personal attack. Stay off topic.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> They *are* a group of Kage level Swordsmen. and that is the end of that.


What ever helps you sleep at night.


Nerosmoke said:


> Yes. Sarada has feats that put her on par with part 2 Sakura and then some. her precog make taking out Sakura a joke make a thread about that see how much Sarada stomps.


BoS Sakura > Sarada. One is a Chunin, one is a Genin.
Sarada's one tomoe sharingan hardly does anything for Sarada other than predict movements. She has yet to use genjutsu or copy ninjutsu in the manga.


Nerosmoke said:


> All of the feats listed Sarada out matches Sakura in my miles.


LMAO
On top of that, you don't post any scan.


Nerosmoke said:


> ^^^LOL your trolling bro I can't take it with that shit.


Are you serious?
1) You claim that every swordsman is kage level, even though they were defeated by a bunch of Jonin in the war.
2) You claim that Kisame is a master of fire and wind ninjutsus
3) You compare GENIN Sarada to JONIN Sakura.
4) You claim that the Seven Ninja Swordsman have JJ Madara hype because Might Dai, who is inferior to Gai by miles, ended up stalemating with them despite using the 8th gate (He can't use Hirodura, Night Gai or Sekizo btw)
And more..


Nerosmoke said:


> Sarada tops her on that but the summon. that even that is a matter of time.


As of now, Sakura is leagues above Sarada. Until Sarada develops her sharingan and skills, she has not surpassed Sakura in anything. Do NOT quote me, ever again. I don't debate with delusional people.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> What ever helps you sleep at night.



facts and evidence and kage claims?



AdamWiz said:


> BoS Sakura > Sarada. One is a Chunin, one is a Genin.
> Sarada's one tomoe sharingan hardly does anything for Sarada other than predict movements. *She has yet to use genjutsu or copy ninjutsu in the manga.*


_*in the manga. *_



AdamWiz said:


> LMAO
> On top of that, you don't post any scan.


Just like you have not posted any scans of Sakura being a Kage level or even a Jonin level. 



AdamWiz said:


> Are you serious?


You are the one making troll claims that Sakura can beat a Hyuga.


AdamWiz said:


> 1) You claim that every swordsman is kage level, even though they were defeated by a bunch of Jonin in the war.


No they was taken out by Kakashi/Sai/Guy and are said to have been on par with him and the team to the 8th gate of death user.



AdamWiz said:


> 2) You claim that Kisame is a master of fire and wind ninjutsus


The Databook claims that. I don't argue with the databook. Also you forgot earth and water.


AdamWiz said:


> 3) You compare GENIN Sarada to JONIN Sakura.


Sakura was Never a Jonin and no one has posted anything that proves she is. and Sarada is better then Sakura in every way possable. 



AdamWiz said:


> 4) You claim that the Seven Ninja Swordsman have JJ Madara hype because Might Dai, who is inferior to Gai by miles, ended up stalemating with them despite using the 8th gate (He can't use Hirodura, Night Gai or Sekizo btw)
> And more..



The 8th gate of death as only been used two times in all of Naruto (1) The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist (2) Ten Tails Madera. The Swordsmen that fought his dad did not have the stronger members of Kisame and Zabuza who are miles above the Fuguki and Juzo that beat his dad. 



AdamWiz said:


> As of now, Sakura is leagues above Sarada. Until Sarada develops her sharingan and skills, she has not surpassed Sakura in anything. Do NOT quote me, ever again. I don't debate with delusional people.



Ignorante people will always fight being educated, Sarada is better then Sakura in every single way. Make a Sarada vs Sakura thread I dare you,


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Nice personal attack. Stay off topic.


Because you talking about her "boobs" and being stupid because she is a girl and considering that a reason she is not Kage level is some how on topic to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Because you talking about her "boobs" and being stupid because she is a girl and considering that a reason she is not Kage level is some how on topic to you?



How is talking about Sakura's boobs in a Sakura vs Choji thread, if anything it is off topic because people will not admit she has nothing that even hints at her being kage level.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> in the manga


Your point?


Nerosmoke said:


> Just like you have not posted any scans of Sakura being a Kage level or even a Jonin level.


I, including other people, have already posted scans.


Nerosmoke said:


> You are the one making troll claims that Sakura can beat a Hyuga.


Because she can, and I'm not willing to dwell further into this subject.


Nerosmoke said:


> No they was taken out by Kakashi/Sai/Guy and are said to have been on par with him and the team to the 8th gate of death user.


Listen to yourself. It took Kakashi and Guy to defeat these "kage level" swordsman.

Sai is fodder.


Nerosmoke said:


> The Databook claims that. I don't argue with the databook. Also you forgot earth and water.


Sakura also has earth and water release listed in the databook. Does that make her a master of these two elements?


Nerosmoke said:


> Sakura was Never a Jonin and no one has posted anything that proves she is. and Sarada is better then Sakura in every way possable.


The databook for the movie shows that Sakura is indeed a Jonin.

And during the premiere of the movie, everyone was handed a paper that included all of the characters rank.

Are you seriously still denying this? Search it on google..

And the bold is too funny, I'm not even willing to debate about that.



Nerosmoke said:


> The 8th gate of death as only been used two times in all of Naruto (1) The Seven Swordsmen of the Mist (2) Ten Tails Madera. The Swordsmen that fought his dad did not have the stronger members of Kisame and Zabuza who are miles above the Fuguki and Juzo that beat his dad.


Dai was a Genin, despite being a gates user.

Do you have scans of him using hirodura, sekizo and night gai??


Nerosmoke said:


> Ignorante people will always fight being educated, Sarada is better then Sakura in every single way. Make a Sarada vs Sakura thread I dare you,


LMAO
You want me to make a fight thread between a genin and a 32 year old jonin?


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 27, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Your point?
> 
> I, including other people, have already posted scans.



I have posted scans as well. at this point showing a ton of stuff if you have anything else to add here I think we have reached the point when there is just no proof of Sakura being Kage level.



AdamWiz said:


> Because she can, and I'm not willing to dwell further into this subject.





AdamWiz said:


> Listen to yourself. It took Kakashi and Guy to defeat these "kage level" swordsman.
> 
> Sai is fodder.



Sai is fodder but he was a sealing ninja in the fight. You don't even want to know how the 8 gate guy vs the 7 Swordsmen thread will turn out once I get started in it. 



AdamWiz said:


> Sakura also has earth and water release listed in the databook. Does that make her a master of these two elements?



POST IT!!!! BACK UP THIS CLAIM! Kisame for real is called a master of Water,fire,Earth, and Wind even his wiki page said this. Sakura's page said nothing. 



AdamWiz said:


> The databook for the movie shows that Sakura is indeed a Jonin.


 POST IT!!!! BACK UP THIS CLAIM!



AdamWiz said:


> And during the premiere of the movie, everyone was handed a paper that included all of the characters rank.


POST IT!!!! BACK UP THIS CLAIM!



AdamWiz said:


> Are you seriously still denying this? Search it on google..


 I WAS BANNED FOR THE VERY THING YOU JUST SAID RIGHT HERE ^^^ yesterday if that is not mod bias I don't know what is. that being said I don't think you did anything wrong for doing that but the mod bias does hinder some topics from being talked about. 



AdamWiz said:


> And the bold is too funny, I'm not even willing to debate about that.


 whatever at this point onto the next topic. 




AdamWiz said:


> Dai was a Genin, despite being a gates user.


 True. and Fuguki was a weaker Samehada user. 



AdamWiz said:


> Do you have scans of him using hirodura, sekizo and night gai??



LMAO do you have scans of him braking his own leg in the fight and any Idea of what the swordsmen can do and regen hax Kisame has? I have never even got to do a full on 7 Swordsmen thread with all the bias I get from the mods around here. Hell they had to make everyone into Walluigi to cover how bad the Sarada stomp was. 



AdamWiz said:


> LMAO
> You want me to make a fight thread between a genin and a 32 year old jonin?



How are you liking that Sarada vs Sakura thread lol!


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

@Nerosmoke
I'll make a detailed post later and prove your invalid statements wrong.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I have posted scans as well. at this point showing a ton of stuff if you have anything else to add here I think we have reached the point when there is just no proof of Sakura being Kage level.


Since you want those scans so bad:
Sakura punching a Juubi clone.
Here is Sakura defeating multiple opponents with a single punch

Sakura reading complex movements in the middle of a fight
Sakura surviving a TSB stab, .
Sakura healing the entire alliance despite only activating her Yin Seal.
Sakura had enough chakra reserves (3 years) to open Kaguya's dimensions, something that drained even Kaguya and Obito themselves.





I'm waiting for you to ignore all of these scans like you did with the other ones.



Nerosmoke said:


> Sai is fodder but he was a sealing ninja in the fight. You don't even want to know how the 8 gate guy vs the 7 Swordsmen thread will turn out once I get started in it.


I already made an 8th gate guy vs 7 swordsmen thread, and everyone agreed that it was a stomp for guy as soon as it starts.


Nerosmoke said:


> POST IT!!!! BACK UP THIS CLAIM! Kisame for real is called a master of Water,fire,Earth, and Wind even his wiki page said this. Sakura's page said nothing.


I like how you're trying to change the subject. We're not even talking about Kisame, we're talking about Sakura. whether Kisame does have Wind, fire and earth ninjutsu or not doesn't matter here.

Also, the databook didn't say that Kisame was a master of these three elements, neither did the wiki (I checked). All he can use is simple earth jutsus like travelling underground.



Nerosmoke said:


> POST IT!!!! BACK UP THIS CLAIM!





Nerosmoke said:


> POST IT!!!! BACK UP THIS CLAIM!


You're extremely stubborn, you know that? Everyone who went to the screenings for the movie said that they were handed some mini-databooks that revealed each character's ranks. For fucks sake, search it on google or ask anyone. Anyone who didn't go to the screenings does not have the scan.

You see the wiki as a credible source, but when they list Sakura as a Jonin you don't see it as a credible source. lol


Nerosmoke said:


> I WAS BANNED FOR THE VERY THING YOU JUST SAID RIGHT HERE ^^^ yesterday if that is not mod bias I don't know what is. that being said I don't think you did anything wrong for doing that but the mod bias does hinder some topics from being talked about.


I don't care.



Nerosmoke said:


> whatever at this point onto the next topic.


Okay.


Nerosmoke said:


> True. and Fuguki was a weaker Samehada user.


I don't really care about the seven swordsman, you can see them as kages or not but I really never cared about them.


Nerosmoke said:


> LMAO do you have scans of him braking his own leg in the fight and any Idea of what the swordsmen can do and regen hax Kisame has? I have never even got to do a full on 7 Swordsmen thread with all the bias I get from the mods around here*. Hell they had to make everyone into Walluigi to cover how bad the Sarada stomp was*.


Again, don't change the subject. And Kisame is the only one who is actually kage tier with feats.

And lol at the bold. I'm convinced you're a troll.



Nerosmoke said:


> How are you liking that Sarada vs Sakura thread lol!


What are you saying? You're the one who's acting delusional in that thread. You're using filler feats (that even if they were canon, are not enough to defeat Sakura.) and denying canon feats.

And I don't give a damn about the 7 swordsmen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Veracity (Oct 27, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concession accepted.

Proof that sakura was stabbed by anyone that could stab her? Did she get stabbed Kaguya? I didn't ask you what part 1 Sakuea has done at all. Answer the question. If Part 1 Sakura hasn't been stabbed does that make her superior to JJ Madara who has been stabbed?

Nope doesn't matter how powerful Madara is by your own logic. If he's been stabbed he's automatically weaker than people who haven't by your own logic. So I guess Itachi and Kakashi> Madara.

No version of Itachi is better than Madara that's crazy. But uhhh Jounin Kakashi and 3t Itachi have never needed to rely on regeneration like Juubi Madara or Kaguya so they are stronger by your logic.

That doesn't even make sense. Not all shinobi can summon and a summon can be used to make someone more powerful. Kisame walks around with a living sword but nobody says that it's unfair that he has assistance. Sakura using Katsuyu shouldn't be unfair just because it isn't her.

 Sarada, Dosu, and Konohamaru with a shot gun can take out Sakura lol? What even is this... I'm not going to even entertain it.

If she's fast, a great medical ninja, can one shot anyone below Madara's Sussano in durability, and can regenerate. Why is she not Kage level? 

She was just using her Yin Seal to boost Obito( which she can use on herself and Katsuyu) but it's a Kage level feat because she had comparable amounts of chakra to Naruto's god tier clone.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 28, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Concession accepted.



What Concession you have posted next to no prof of anything even close to Sakura being Kage level. at this point is it sad you keep saying you will. Sarada is more of a Kage level then Sakura will ever be, and She is a genin. 



Veracity said:


> Proof that sakura was stabbed by anyone that could stab her? Did she get stabbed Kaguya? I didn't ask you what part 1 Sakuea has done at all. Answer the question. If Part 1 Sakura hasn't been stabbed does that make her superior to JJ Madara who has been stabbed?



Name someone who wanted to stab her and failed you can't.



Veracity said:


> Nope doesn't matter how powerful Madara is by your own logic. If he's been stabbed he's automatically weaker than people who haven't by your own logic. So I guess Itachi and Kakashi> Madara.



What version of Itachi and Madera are we talking about here the 7 year old Itachi on par with EOS Sakura or the 14 Year old Itachi who solo's all the Uchiha or how about the 21 year old Itachi who is on par with the rinnigan user.



Veracity said:


> No version of Itachi is better than Madara that's crazy. But uhhh Jounin Kakashi and 3t Itachi have never needed to rely on regeneration like Juubi Madara or Kaguya so they are stronger by your logic.



I don't know what T3 means but Itachi is in fact one of the strongest ninjas there are Madera and Kakashi are also high tier. I see no reason a team of kage level ninjas would be unable beat him.  



Veracity said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Not all shinobi can summon and a summon can be used to make someone more powerful. Kisame walks around with a living sword but nobody says that it's unfair that he has assistance. Sakura using Katsuyu shouldn't be unfair just because it isn't her.



Not all ninjas need summons. Naruto only used his summon about 4 times in the manga that being said 



Veracity said:


> Sarada, Dosu, and Konohamaru with a shot gun can take out Sakura lol? What even is this... I'm not going to even entertain it.


 Make the thread and see how it turns out, I take it won this point. 



Veracity said:


> If she's fast, a great medical ninja, can one shot anyone below Madara's Sussano in durability, and can regenerate. Why is she not Kage level?



POST IT! SHOW US! that being said she is not kage level as she has nothing that said she was anything more then Chunin. and WHO DID SHE ONE SHOT? fodder that is what she can one shot.



Veracity said:


> She was just using her Yin Seal to boost Obito( which she can use on herself and Katsuyu) but it's a Kage level feat because she had comparable amounts of chakra to Naruto's god tier clone.


Having chakra does not make someone kage level having skill to defeat stronger oppents then yourself is more what being kage level is about. not raw power.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 28, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Since you want those scans so bad:
> Sakura punching a Juubi clone.
> Here is Sakura defeating multiple opponents with a single punch
> 
> ...



I like how you did not post anything for like 5 pages and then you are trying to claim you have been doing it this hole time. like 50% of the links are Sakura punching things. Sarada can also punch things. your point?

Here is Naruto talking about what being Hokage means to Sarada *spolier 



AdamWiz said:


> I already made an 8th gate guy vs 7 swordsmen thread, and everyone agreed that it was a stomp for guy as soon as it starts.



Makeing a spite thread and low qual post does show anything. notice the higher quality post saying the Swordsmen win.



AdamWiz said:


> I like how you're trying to change the subject. We're not even talking about Kisame, we're talking about Sakura. whether Kisame does have Wind, fire and earth ninjutsu or not doesn't matter here.



I am not the one who started talking about Kisame having mastered Fire and wind ninjutsu did I? nope you was trying to make claims from non-canon places you can't have canon and non-canon when you want it you have to take it all or none.



AdamWiz said:


> Also, the databook didn't say that Kisame was a master of these three elements, neither did the wiki (I checked). All he can use is simple earth jutsus like travelling underground.


 It said he was pro you lied.



AdamWiz said:


> You're extremely stubborn, you know that? Everyone who went to the screenings for the movie said that they were handed some mini-databooks that revealed each character's ranks. For fucks sake, search it on google or ask anyone. Anyone who didn't go to the screenings does not have the scan.


 I want you to back up your claims and paper given at movies is not even canon. I would take it as proof but as others who are hardcore about canon and what not.



AdamWiz said:


> You see the wiki as a credible source, but when they list Sakura as a Jonin you don't see it as a credible source. lol


 I don't see the wiki as a credible source but a summery that points to the location of the source.



AdamWiz said:


> I don't care.


 I take it won.




AdamWiz said:


> Okay.


 won. 



AdamWiz said:


> I don't really care about the seven swordsman, you can see them as kages or not but I really never cared about them.


 won



AdamWiz said:


> Again, don't change the subject. And Kisame is the only one who is actually kage tier with feats.


 Nope all of them. you claimed Kisame is the only one and with all the Hokage and Mizukage stuff going around not once is Sakura ever mentioned to be on that level. 


Also you know your statement was false when you made it as post in this very thread show the swordsmen are all kages level. also want to use papers given out at a movie to prove someone is not a chunin. 



AdamWiz said:


> And lol at the bold. I'm convinced you're a troll.


 How so because I back up my statments with facts and reasioning 



AdamWiz said:


> What are you saying? You're the one who's acting delusional in that thread. You're using filler feats (that even if they were canon, are not enough to defeat Sakura.) and denying canon feats.


 here you are mad Sarada a 10 year old girl destoryed a 33 year old Sakura in a thread so bad all the forms turned into walluigi



AdamWiz said:


> And I don't give a damn about the 7 swordsmen.


 one more win for me.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 28, 2017)

@Nerosmoke
Other than shit-posting, you have yet to prove me wrong.

Your entire post lacked:
1) Valid arguments
2) proper scand that prove your point
3) you did not pay attention to the scans that I posted.
If you're gonna keep on spewing crap, then don't @ me again.

I'm not surprised that someone who thinks that the 7 swordsman of the mist are comparable to JJ madara lacks common sense.


Nerosmoke said:


> one more win for me


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 28, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> @Nerosmoke
> Other than shit-posting, you have yet to prove me wrong.



I have proven you wrong by pointing out what part of each post is wrong. and offering what is right. 



AdamWiz said:


> Your entire post lacked:
> 1) Valid arguments
> 2) proper scand that prove your point
> 3) you did not pay attention to the scans that I posted.
> If you're gonna keep on spewing crap, then don't @ me again. .


1) You mean anything that said Sakura was kage level. 
2) like scans that show other ninjas are kage level. 
3) all the feats are sakura punched someone or healed someone. Itachi and Kakashi have real kage feats. 
I will always speak the truth. 



AdamWiz said:


> I'm not surprised that someone who thinks that the 7 swordsman of the mist are comparable to JJ madara lacks common sense.


 The facts support this as the Swordsmen are OP and are like the Hidden Mist version of Madera and Hashirama. 



AdamWiz said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.


Facts and reasion? 

You are the one for the last 5 pages would not post anything and now you are claiming I am shit posting.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 28, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I have proven you wrong by pointing out what part of each post is wrong. and offering what is right.
> 
> 
> 1) You mean anything that said Sakura was kage level.
> ...


Another shit-post.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 28, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> Another shit-post.



Now you act like a kid. Sakura is not kage level if you had any point at all you would have made it by now this is just sad.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 28, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Now you act like a kid. Sakura is not kage level if you had any point at all you would have made it by now this is just sad.


I’ve already dragged you through the mud, now get out of my alerts.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 28, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I like how you did not post anything for like 5 pages and then you are trying to claim you have been doing it this hole time. like 50% of the links are Sakura punching things. Sarada can also punch things. your point?


She also dodged Katsuyu’s Bijuu arm that even Naruto thought was too fast. And she resisted Toneri’s genjutsu that even caught Naruto.

There are also some taijutsu feats in the scans.

We also have her S-rank regeneration jutsu, indestructible summon and chakra scalpels.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 28, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> What Concession you have posted next to no prof of anything even close to Sakura being Kage level. at this point is it sad you keep saying you will. Sarada is more of a Kage level then Sakura will ever be, and She is a genin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In terms of explaining that the Yin Seal is kage level, you have conceded.

She's only been stabbed at one time in the manga and that was by JJ Madara who could stab any named Kage in the series bar Naruto casually.

21 Itachi isn't on par with any Rinnegan user at all. Don't waste my time.

Itachi and Kakashi are apparently stronger than Kaguya and Madara though because they haven't needed regeneration in battle though right??

That isn't refutation. Needing a summing doesn't mean you don't benefit from it. Jirayia's puts two toads on his shoulder and enters Sage Mode. Nobody calls rhat cheating.

What's the point? You're going to be the only person that agrees and everyone else is going to laugh in the thread because it's so one sided in a Sakura's favor.

> You've already agreed she's fast 
> You've already agreed she's a great medical shinobi
> use your head. If she's as strong as Tsuande then she is able to kill Madara in one shot and bust his RC Sussano in one shot.

You can do math right? I want you to add having high chakra levels to being a great medical shinobi, being fast, having regeneration, having Katsuyu, and punching as hard as Tsuande and then I want you to realize that all those qualities *add up* to being Kage level. Stop looking at them exclusively. Sakura has them all


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 29, 2017)

Both Sakura and Choji have Kage level feats lol.

Everyone in this thread is well aware that Choji was catching Kage level shinobi like Pokemon before going to fight Gedo Mazo and was better at fighting it than the whole rest of his division.

Everyone in this thread is also aware that both in the manga and in the data books War Sakura is clearly betrayed is not being very far behind EMS Sasuke and KCM Naruto. While people sometimes referred to the ten-tails fisions as fodder in order to try to make a point, we all read Hashirama having problems with them, and everyone also saw how impressed Hashirama was with how she dealt with them and how scared Naruto was of getting hit by her, when he knows he can even block the Raikage's punches an be fine.
We also know that she is often referred to as the second coming of another person we know to be Kage level and we have all seen her feats (even if some pretend to ignore them).

I ask you guys to kindly get on topic and stop arguing about things that everyone already knows. Though so far the consensus seems to be that Sakura would win.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 29, 2017)

AdamWiz said:


> She also dodged Katsuyu’s Bijuu arm that even Naruto thought was too fast. And she resisted Toneri’s genjutsu that even caught Naruto.
> 
> There are also some taijutsu feats in the scans.



So does that mean everyone with taijutsu is kage level.lol



AdamWiz said:


> We also have her S-rank regeneration jutsu, indestructible summon and chakra scalpels.






AdamWiz said:


> She also dodged Katsuyu’s Bijuu arm that even Naruto thought was too fast. And she resisted Toneri’s genjutsu that even caught Naruto.
> 
> There are also some taijutsu feats in the scans.



So does that mean everyone with Taijutsu skills is kage level. 



Veracity said:


> In terms of explaining that the Yin Seal is kage level, you have conceded.



I have done no such thing. your claim it false.

10 year old Sarada has lighting armor a raikage level Jutsu does that mean she is Raikage level? making the Claim that someone is kage level based on Sakura knowing a jutsu a kage does. is just false.

However using the Kakashi base line, we can confrim Sarada is Kage level. So the Kakashi base line should be what is used to tell who is kage or not. 



Veracity said:


> We also have her S-rank regeneration jutsu, indestructible summon and chakra scalpels.



Being a doction who has a healing summon is not quite kage level. any claims of her being a heal kage or something?



Veracity said:


> She's only been stabbed at one time in the manga and that was by JJ Madara who could stab any named Kage in the series bar Naruto casually.


 Her plain of attack was to get stabbed. 



Veracity said:


> 21 Itachi isn't on par with any Rinnegan user at all. Don't waste my time.


 Kakashi is on par with obito He did not get to fight madera. and Itachi is stronger then Kakashi so logic points out both are aroud mads level. 



Veracity said:


> Itachi and Kakashi are apparently stronger than Kaguya and Madara though because they haven't needed regeneration in battle though right??


 Both are more skilled then Kaguya and regeneration was not the only reason madera was strong he was able to match hashirama with out it. 



Veracity said:


> That isn't refutation. Needing a summing doesn't mean you don't benefit from it. Jirayia's puts two toads on his shoulder and enters Sage Mode. Nobody calls rhat cheating.


 I guess Konahamaru is kage level becasue he has the same summons as jaraiya. 



Veracity said:


> What's the point? You're going to be the only person that agrees and everyone else is going to laugh in the thread because it's so one sided in a Sakura's favor.


 Nothing supports the claim of Sakura being Kage level. 



Veracity said:


> > You've already agreed she's fast
> > You've already agreed she's a great medical shinobi
> > use your head. If she's as strong as Tsuande then she is able to kill Madara in one shot and bust his RC Sussano in one shot.



Being a fast medic does not make someone kage level/ 



Veracity said:


> You can do math right? I want you to add having high chakra levels to being a great medical shinobi, being fast, having regeneration, having Katsuyu, and punching as hard as Tsuande and then I want you to realize that all those qualities *add up* to being Kage level. Stop looking at them exclusively. Sakura has them all


 wating people to do math is something that can get you banned just ask night the might about that.



Hi no Ishi said:


> Both Sakura and Choji have Kage level feats lol.


 Lol is right. both are chunin with hi-level punching feats



Hi no Ishi said:


> Everyone in this thread is well aware that Choji was catching Kage level shinobi like Pokemon before going to fight Gedo Mazo and was better at fighting it than the whole rest of his division.


 funny he is like the brock of Naruto 



Hi no Ishi said:


> Everyone in this thread is also aware that both in the manga and in the data books





Hi no Ishi said:


> *War Sakura is clearly betrayed is not being very far behind EMS Sasuke and KCM Naruto.* While people sometimes referred to the ten-tails fisions as fodder in order to try to make a point, we all read Hashirama having problems with them, and everyone also saw how impressed Hashirama was with how she dealt with them and how scared Naruto was of getting hit by her, when he knows he can even block the Raikage's punches an be fine. We also know that she is often referred to as the second coming of another person we know to be Kage level and we have all seen her feats (even if some pretend to ignore them).




*No we don't we have her punching and being saved by Naruto and Sasuke. WAR SAKURA DID NOTHING ON PAR WITH NARUTO AND SASUKE. *



Hi no Ishi said:


> I ask you guys to kindly get on topic and stop arguing about things that everyone already knows. Though so far the consensus seems to be that Sakura would win.


 The bigger Issue here is the false claim Sakura is Kage level. that needs to addressed for the whole forum.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Veracity (Oct 29, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> I have done no such thing. Does Sarada having lighting armor make her Raikage level because she has raikage jutsu. she also has the punching feats the 5th hokage has. does that make 10 year old genin Sarada kage level? No but the kakashi baseline does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you have. When I explained the mechanics of the Yin Seal, all you mentioned was something completely off task like boobs lol. And no Sakura doesn't have a technique like Tsuande's Yin seal she has the same exact technique giving her the same exact abilities in the end. This isn't anything like Sarada's lightning tech nor her massively inferior CES.

Who has Sakura been stabbed by? Oh yeah that's right a god tier.

No they didn't. Madara needed regen against just Gai, and then he needed regen against just Naruto and then against just Sasuke. While Kaguya needed regen against just Naruto. Itachi and Kakashi haven't needed regeneration at all so they are superior by your logic. Hell Kisame needed regeneration against Killer Bee so I guess Tenten is better because she hasn't ever needed regeneration.

Why doesn't someone using their own abilities( being able to summon something exclusive to you) not count towards their own power? Your bias is hella crazy rn.

If everyone is thinking something then after awhile it starts to become obvious that you are the odd ball out. 

Being fast and being a medical shinobi weren't the only things listed there.

You missed the point but then again I'm not surprised at all. And @Hi no Ishi has kindly asked ask to stop derailing the thread. So this will be my last post, if you want to continue we can take it to the PM.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 29, 2017)

Veracity said:


> Yes you have. When I explained the mechanics of the Yin Seal, all you mentioned was something completely off task like boobs lol. And no Sakura doesn't have a technique like Tsuande's Yin seal she has the same exact technique giving her the same exact abilities in the end. This isn't anything like Sarada's lightning tech nor her massively inferior CES.



her CES is weaker has she is 10 years old by the time she wll be 17 it will be better then Sakura who ill be in her 40s . Lighting armor is a raikage jutsu so Sarada must be raikage level?? 



Veracity said:


> Who has Sakura been stabbed by? Oh yeah that's right a god tier.


 he plain of attack was to get stabbed.



Veracity said:


> No they didn't. Madara needed regen against just Gai, and then he needed regen against just Naruto and then against just Sasuke. While Kaguya needed regen against just Naruto. Itachi and Kakashi haven't needed regeneration at all so they are superior by your logic. Hell Kisame needed regeneration against Killer Bee so I guess Tenten is better because she hasn't ever needed regeneration.





Veracity said:


> Why doesn't someone using their own abilities( being able to summon something exclusive to you) not count towards their own power? Your bias is hella crazy rn.


 your Sakura bias is clear all kage scan solo her with no summons.



Veracity said:


> If everyone is thinking something then after awhile it starts to become obvious that you are the odd ball out.


 if you have a bias for sakura someone said post a scan of sakura being kage level. and then you posted a scan of sakura punching. and then I said not that not a kage level feat here is like 8 dudes being all called kage level and explaining how and why they are.



Veracity said:


> Being fast and being a medical shinobi weren't the only things listed there.


 you are right punching and being stabbed.



Veracity said:


> You missed the point but then again I'm not surprised at all. And @Hi no Ishi has kindly asked ask to stop derailing the thread. So this will be my last post, if you want to continue we can take it to the PM.



Make a thread is Sakura kage level and we can keep talking about this subject there. spoiler she is not.

Also Sakura wins.


----------



## Mar55 (Oct 29, 2017)

Why are you people even giving him the time of day? He's made it clear since day, he's a troll that likes wasting your time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 29, 2017)

been there done that got the t-shirt.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 31, 2017)

Veracity said:


> I've literally posted a string of her feats and you have ignored them and focused on only her punching feat everytime.



Even in the other Sakura kage thread people are debunking your claims. 


AdamWiz said:


> You're probably one of the worst trolls I've ever seen.
> 
> The Last IS CANON, and Kishimoto was the one who did the designs.
> 
> He approved of it..



You claiming I am a troll does not support your claims.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 31, 2017)

Nerosmoke said:


> Even in the other Sakura kage thread people are debunking your claims.


You mean three people disagree and over 12 agree that Sakura is definitely Kage level. And one single person is _attempting_ to refute it?


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 31, 2017)

Veracity said:


> You mean three people disagree and over 12 agree that Sakura is definitely Kage level. And one single person is _attempting_ to refute it?



You mean a *bandwagon fallacy*

A genuine instance of the *bandwagon fallacy* is the argument that you should vote for a certain candidate because the majority of people support that candidate, or the candidate is popular. This is the origin of the phrase "to jump on the *bandwagon*".

and you are even wanking your numbers as well. when you have never once shown anything that supports Sakura being Kage level

-Kakashi is kage level
-Itachi is kage level
-7 Swordsmen of the Mist are kage level
-Skikamaru is Kage level. 

Sakura is chunin level.


----------



## Shazam (Oct 31, 2017)

The Choji that fought Edo Asuma, the choji who changed his mental state...that Choji can beat Sakura and match her in raw power.


----------



## AdamWiz (Oct 31, 2017)

Pumpkin Potion said:


> -Kakashi is kage level
> -Itachi is kage level
> *-7 Swordsmen of the Mist are kage level
> -Skikamaru is Kage level.*
> ...


And here we have it, ladies and gentleman! The funniest joke of all time!


----------



## Veracity (Oct 31, 2017)

Pumpkin Potion said:


> You mean a *bandwagon fallacy*
> 
> A genuine instance of the *bandwagon fallacy* is the argument that you should vote for a certain candidate because the majority of people support that candidate, or the candidate is popular. This is the origin of the phrase "to jump on the *bandwagon*".
> 
> ...



I know what that terms means and you gave me damn near the same response back in the other thread, so I'm going to do the same. Check out the comments in the thread I posted and you'll see that many are posting exactly why Sakura is Kage level with proof.


----------



## Pumpkin Potion (Oct 31, 2017)

Veracity said:


> I know what that terms means and you gave me damn near the same response back in the other thread, so I'm going to do the same. Check out the comments in the thread I posted and you'll see that many are posting exactly why Sakura is Kage level with proof.



Check the comments in this thread and you see exactly why she is not kage level.


----------



## Veracity (Oct 31, 2017)

Pumpkin Potion said:


> Check the comments in this thread and you see exactly why she is not kage level.


???? We moved the discussion to the other thread for a reason


----------



## Mar55 (Nov 1, 2017)

Pumpkin Potion said:


> -7 Swordsmen of the Mist are kage level
> -Skikamaru is Kage level.
> 
> Sakura is chunin level.


These 3 things are wrong. How is a Jonin chunin level in the first place? That's ignoring that she's basically Tsunade incarnate, a certified Kage.

Dislike for Sakura aside, because I do dislike her, she's strong. That's all it is. Her personality is shit, but has nothing to do with her power, potrayal and her feats.


----------



## Euraj (Nov 1, 2017)

Did this turkey get banned? I think that means this idiotic discussion needs to die.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## marpaBoven (Aug 16, 2018)

Pumpkin Potion said:


> Because the Swordsmen of the Mist are stated to be kage level IE are kage level. Sakura was chunin untill boruto, you are claiming something that is false and it will make the forms make more sense if everyone was on the same page about these topics.
> 
> _"The youngest I've seen reference to was Kakashi. He was a chunin at 6, a *jonin* at 10, Kakashi is the 6th Hokage, So we know who is kage level based on using Kakashi as a base line. _
> 
> ...


All you wrote and thought made me laugh.. Do you know what it means by level???
Just consider our educational degree like bachelor, master, doctor, or professor as level...
you cannot be at doctor level without dissertation, or at professor level without any invention..
But, as soon as you have that, it means we can consider you one, can't we?

It's the same with sakura.
Yes, she was never any where near kage level, because Sakura had nothing incredible as feats.
However now, she is more or less at kage level.
Those who are at kage level, has something up their sleeves that enable them to protect the village they govern.
The previous Sakura had none of must have Kage capabilities.
But the Current Sakura has. She is capable of doing anything Tsunade can.

Do you agree that Tsunade is already at Kage Level?
If so, it means you also agree that Sakura is too.
Because, the current Sakura is even more powerful than Tsunade as stated by Hashirama.
See? Even Hashirama admitted that Sakura power is more terrifying than Tsunade's.
What's more to reject her on par as other Kages?


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 16, 2018)

War Sakura one shots with her Byakugou amped punch


----------



## Architect (Aug 16, 2018)

Sakura


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 16, 2018)

Sakura, Byakugou amplified punch oneshots.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 16, 2018)

Shazam said:


> Choji can match her in raw power.



No, he can't. 

Her _Cherry Blossom Impact_ hits way harder than anything Choji has.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 16, 2018)

I didn't think reading stupid stuff can make me dumber I guess I was wrong.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 16, 2018)

choji still wins w/ killing intent


----------

